# LOLcritters



## Amelia




----------



## Truthseeker420

lol


----------



## syrenn

* Why ....why does she have to kiss me! *


----------



## Amelia

playing in mommie's make up?







edit:  Oh, I see the title now!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Genesis 1 - LOLCat Bible Translation Project

sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

... trying to share space with other critters besides cats!


----------



## Amelia

And otter critters too ....


----------



## earlycuyler

dogs and gar fish. How do you post big pictures ?


----------



## earlycuyler

Critter and tegue.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## earlycuyler

Lizards.


----------



## earlycuyler

Cat.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## earlycuyler

birds.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## MikeK

Amelia said:


>


Extreme nostalgia from this picture.  

I once had a "tuxedo" cat like that one.  His name was Jack and he was a smart little fellow.  I would sit him like that in a corner of the sofa and he would stay just like that for as much as an hour. Just sit there with his forepaws folded.  I believe he was emulating humans.  

He also would try to turn the knob on the kitchen door when he wanted to go out.


----------



## Amelia

sweet ( :








earlycuyler said:


> dogs and gar fish. How do you post big pictures ?



Puzzling that they're showing up small.  They're normal size on your harddrive?  

I don't do attachments.  Guess I could try one as a test.  I usually just get the Cheezburger address or my Photobucket address and use IMG tags.




Testing ... does this enlarge to full size?  edit:  yes it seems to enlarge correctly when I click on it.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I didn't think we could put pussy pictures on this site...


----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

Is it clear now that I have no life ?


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

earlycuyler said:


> Is it clear now that I have no life ?






There's more to life than lolcats?


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

So what's up with the buckets?  

Apparently I'm missing something!


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## yidnar




----------



## Ropey

[/IMG]​
Wake me up with a flash?

Come closer and pet me....


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat

earlycuyler said:


> dogs and gar fish. How do you post big pictures ?





earlycuyler said:


>





earlycuyler said:


>





earlycuyler said:


>







*My God, Bones, What have I done??*


----------



## lilbug

What a great topic!  Thanks for the giggles!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Amelia

@ taxonomy fail


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Ropey

The Flame Pit


----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

a


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Vengeance




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Ropey




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

earlycuyler said:


>





By the way, is this a South Park joke, or do others say so too?


----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Alan Stallion

If cats ever knew how much we mock them on the internetz, and if they ever overcame opposable thumb difficulties, us humans might be in trouble.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Big Fitz

Oh I can't be left out of this.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Alan Stallion said:


> If cats ever knew how much we mock them on the internetz, and if they ever overcame opposable thumb difficulties, us humans might be in trouble.






ai finx so maybe !


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CMRaSXh9-n4]Kitty ~ The presidents of the united states of america - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

earlycuyler said:


>








ouch


----------



## Amelia

earlycuyler said:


>





Wow.

That's such a cool picture of a beasty in motion.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

Amelia said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow.
> 
> That's such a cool picture of a beasty in motion.
Click to expand...


Yeah, that one is moving.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Iggy




----------



## Amelia

Hi Iggy! Thanks for joining us here!  That's a great one!


----------



## Iggy

Amelia said:


> Hi Iggy! Thanks for joining us here!  That's a great one!


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Amelia

By special request ... no reflection on you Alan!


----------



## earlycuyler

Darn tooting !


----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Alan Stallion

No problem, Amelia. Great thread.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

No meme. The picture says it all.


----------



## Amelia

mmmmmmmm, drugs ..............


----------



## Vengeance




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Vengeance




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz

Capped this one myself.


----------



## Skull Pilot

[youtube]vf9wHkkNGUU[/youtube]


----------



## Amelia

My cats would NOT stay on one of those!  No way no how!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz

When Christmas turns ugly for kittens.


----------



## daveman

Alan Stallion said:


> If cats ever knew how much we mock them on the internetz, and if they ever overcame opposable thumb difficulties, us humans might be in trouble.


----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## daveman




----------



## Amelia

daveman said:


>




I lost it here!


----------



## Big Fitz

daveman said:


>


I captioned this one "Hedbutz o lurve... too much followthrough!"


----------



## daveman

Big Fitz said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I captioned this one "Hedbutz o lurve... too much followthrough!"
Click to expand...


----------



## Vengeance




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1dpQKntj_w]10 Cutest Cat Moments - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

earlycuyler said:


>






*adore*


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Vengeance

Not a lol critter by any strtch of the imagination, but this did make me LOL and it's probably the least disruptive place to share it-


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Vengeance

NOTHING can spaz out like a cat can


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Have I posted this one yet?  Oh well, if I have here it is again!   Bitty black kitty.  ( :


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Amelia




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## FuelRod




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer

My face hurts from laughing. Thanks for a great thread Amelia!!


----------



## Amelia

lol - thanks TD.  Great stuff!


----------



## Big Fitz

Must... return... LOLfire....


----------



## Big Fitz

Classic.


----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Amelia

Awwwwwwww


----------



## tinydancer

This is one of my all time faves. This is soooooooooooo freaking funny because to me this embodies the "inner cat".


----------



## Big Fitz

The sequel...


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Amelia




----------



## syrenn

Amelia said:


>





palm kittens...i love palm kittens!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Ropey

Amelia said:


>



I don't think so.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz

Okay, no more fucking spiders.  I hate them.  Passionately.  They aren't lol anything they're DAMMIT! DIEDIEDIE!

And then hit with a flamethrower.


----------



## earlycuyler

Big Fitz said:


> Okay, no more fucking spiders.  I hate them.  Passionately.  They aren't lol anything they're DAMMIT! DIEDIEDIE!
> 
> And then hit with a flamethrower.



I'm sorry, but I had to. I hope this makes it better. If you neg me I understand.


----------



## Amelia

I didn't know you had an evil streak, Early!

lol


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com

earlycuyler said:


>



lol


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Big Fitz

earlycuyler said:


>


Who cares about the squirrel.  That's a HUGE acorn!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz

cute yet disturbing too.  Trying to figure out what flavor puppies those are?


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## strollingbones

bull mastiff would be my guess


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Big Fitz

strollingbones said:


> bull mastiff would be my guess


That's what I was thinking.  English Mastiff otherwise.  Got the black mask and ears tips.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## earlycuyler

Big Fitz said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> bull mastiff would be my guess
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  English Mastiff otherwise.  Got the black mask and ears tips.
Click to expand...


Isn't there a few other breeds with the black snouts like that ?


----------



## Big Fitz

earlycuyler said:


> Big Fitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> bull mastiff would be my guess
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking.  English Mastiff otherwise.  Got the black mask and ears tips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Isn't there a few other breeds with the black snouts like that ?
Click to expand...

Not with the same muzzles and ears.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Also, never get tired of seeing this video.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09hLxQE5Zuo]Iso In Slow Motion - Bath Time! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sarah G

My fav:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXDQzy47_8w]Cute Kitten VS. 2 Apples! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


>



Awww!


----------



## catzmeow




----------



## BDBoop

I just literally laughed for five minutes straight. I damn near had a stroke. I'm afraid to see this image again.


----------



## Amelia

Then I'll have to bump the thread.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ymXvnZGaDWA]Aprendiendo a patinar - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia

Must. Not. Post. LOLFranken.































Oh that was hard to resist.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I1qHVVbYG8Y]Simon's Cat 'Fly Guy' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKvNqe8cKU4]Simon's Cat in 'The Box' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VLcLH97eRw]Simon's Cat in 'Double Trouble' - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A3JC24p0YsA]Simon's Cat in 'Catnap' - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## uscitizen

Amelia said:


>



I sent that one back to Beta Traingula for making an ass of himself.


----------



## BDBoop

Yes.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Amelia

How will I ever top 7 fluffy puppy butts?


I give!


----------



## Amelia

I spoke too soon.  Ha, take this!


----------



## Nosmo King

Daisy the Dog smiling for the camera:


----------



## BDBoop

Amelia said:


> I spoke too soon.  Ha, take this!



I hate being upstaged. Must try harder.


----------



## nitroz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8]Surprised Kitty (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## nitroz

New simons cat! [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z6YUGGlwtA&feature=g-all-u]Simon&#39;s Cat in &#39;Tongue Tied&#39; - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia




----------



## catzmeow




----------



## catzmeow




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz

catzmeow said:


>


...bad tings.


----------



## catzmeow

Big Fitz said:


> catzmeow said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...bad tings.
Click to expand...


I take my bad tings to the flame zone, where they belong.


----------



## nitroz

(Kittens that I was fostering for the SPCA)


----------



## nitroz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hex7e7s6g40]Kitty was hungry - YouTube[/ame]

This kitten that I was fostering from the SPCA was a riot. It got harder and harder every time we tried feeding the little boogers.


----------



## Amelia

oh my.  that little 'un is something else! great vid.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## nitroz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q_udqEp_YR4]Whack-A-Kitty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

Part 2 of that has some good slapstick.


----------



## BDBoop

Good boy!


----------



## nitroz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VlY16ZDyCp4&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLt-GlQHg97QwZoz7T3FIiWQ]funny human dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia




----------



## BDBoop

No!! You no haz a sad!


----------



## Big Fitz

No....  AI doo!


----------



## nitroz




----------



## earlycuyler

My feeble rep to whom ever gets it.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

I don't get Bat Country.  Someone else will have to try for your rep. ( :




We resume our sad.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## nitroz




----------



## nitroz




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

OMG, that's funny, BDBoop!!!!



I'm going to be chuckling off and on for the rest of the evening when I think about that!  Thank you!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4qfIyc8Poh0]Fetch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz

Amelia said:


>


Drinking hydrogen peroxide kills? You sure bout dat Purrfeser Kitteh?


----------



## Thorgasm




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Amelia

20 Cats Sleeping On Computers


----------



## Amelia




----------



## nitroz




----------



## nitroz




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Big Fitz

Animal Videos: Anakin, the Kitten With Two Legs - Cheezburger - BETA

Two leg kitten plays.


----------



## Amelia

What a cutie!


----------



## nitroz

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xg1oszADX04&feature=my_liked_videos&list=LLt-GlQHg97QwZoz7T3FIiWQ]Lazy cat on treadmill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## daveman




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Amelia said:


>



arghhh!  Chinese Sharpei.  I have one.  I wish I didn't.  She is one of my rescues, I didn't get her by choice.

She smells, she scoots her butt on the floor, her mouth is messy, her eyes ooze, she gets oozing sores and scabs on her skin.  She licks her front legs and makes them slimey.  Not just wet, there is something about her saliva that makes them slimey.  She doesn't come when called.  She goes in and roots around in the cat boxes and comes out with kitty litter all over her nose, just to add to her overall yuckiness.  She snorts and makes all kinds of sloppy noises with her mouth that drive me crazy.  She shakes her head and spittle flies around and sticks to the walls.  I like the smell of dogs, but her smell is different than my other dogs...I don't like it.

I know I sound like a horrible person, but this is the truth.  I suppose it's not fair to her to come into a house with sleek, sweet, clean, dry-mouthed Dobermans and be compared to them.  And the minpins.

When I rescued her I never intended to keep her, I intended to find her a home.  But my husband was so appalled that I would "give her away" that I kept her.

I try to make her feel loved, include her in everything, etc.  But it's hard with a dog you can't touch without getting some kind of bodily fluid on your hands.

She makes me feel like I'm being punished for rescuing her.   She makes me feel like a phony, I supposedly love animals, but here's this dog I really dislike. : (

I guess she's a reminder that rescue work is just that...work.  

Thanks for listening.


----------



## Big Fitz

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arghhh!  Chinese Sharpei.  I have one.  I wish I didn't.  She is one of my rescues, I didn't get her by choice.
> 
> She smells, she scoots her butt on the floor, her mouth is messy, her eyes ooze, she gets oozing sores and scabs on her skin.  She licks her front legs and makes them slimey.  Not just wet, there is something about her saliva that makes them slimey.  She doesn't come when called.  She goes in and roots around in the cat boxes and comes out with kitty litter all over her nose, just to add to her overall yuckiness.  She snorts and makes all kinds of sloppy noises with her mouth that drive me crazy.  She shakes her head and spittle flies around and sticks to the walls.  I like the smell of dogs, but her smell is different than my other dogs...I don't like it.
> 
> I know I sound like a horrible person, but this is the truth.  I suppose it's not fair to her to come into a house with sleek, sweet, clean, dry-mouthed Dobermans and be compared to them.  And the minpins.
> 
> When I rescued her I never intended to keep her, I intended to find her a home.  But my husband was so appalled that I would "give her away" that I kept her.
> 
> I try to make her feel loved, include her in everything, etc.  But it's hard with a dog you can't touch without getting some kind of bodily fluid on your hands.
> 
> She makes me feel like I'm being punished for rescuing her.   She makes me feel like a phony, I supposedly love animals, but here's this dog I really dislike. : (
> 
> I guess she's a reminder that rescue work is just that...work.
> 
> Thanks for listening.
Click to expand...

Sounds like you got a 'Breeder Reject".  Western Shar Pei are terribly unhealthy and have horrible skin and other genetic issues because of massive inbreeding thanks to Chinese prohibitions on letting the breed stock out of China.

The slimy saliva is caused by a second set of salivary glands that produce when the dog is under stress.  This is very common with the big breeds, particularly St. Bernards and Mastiff breeds.

Shar Pei are one PERSON dogs as well.  They are not very good with others as well generally speaking.  Beware of aggression from her.

Also, you MUST and this is pretty much for all dogs that are copraphagic, get those catboxes blocked off with a baby gate that the dog can't get past but they can.  Dogs like that will get parasites, sick and be just plain nasty.  They see cat turds as nummy little nuggets to be scarfed down.  It's critical you block that off.  That litter in their system is very bad, and they do end up eating lots of it when snuffling around.

Honestly, IMNSHO, you are doing the dog a disservice by leaving it in an environment that is obviously unsuited for, and stressful to her.  She needs a firm, one person home where she can be the center of attention and can put up with her droolcicles of goo.  It's good you tried, but you're not being fair to yourself or her in the end.

You ain't horrible.  It's just not a good fit.  Do right by her and her anti-social breeding.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Fitz, thanks for all the information.  Sounds like you are knowledgeable about the breed.

One person dog, eh?  Well, guess who her "person" is?  Me!  She adores me.  She follows me everywhere.  Lays down near me, for example, right now she is laying right behind my chair while I type on the computer.  When I get up, she will follow me to my next task and hang around nearby.  The other dogs are allowed on the bed, but she is not.  So she has a sleeping mat on the floor on my side of the bed because she wants to be as close to me as possible.  I slide it under the bed during the day.

But she has never shown any aggression whatsoever to another person.  Nor cats.  But dogs...yes.  She bit my favorite doberman on the leg once, a bad bite...I think that's when I started really disliking her.  The doberman kind of started it though.  And the aggression has not escalated, in fact there is more of an issue between my two dobermans than with the Sharpei.

I don't think finding her a new home is really an option.  I act like I'm mean, but I would be totally worried that they didn't take good care of her.

I take good care of her, you know.  I think she likes it here, she likes playing tug of war with one of the dobermans and a couple of the cats seem to have made friends with her.  I think I'm the only one who is suffering, and...well, I guess that's what us rescuers sometimes do.  Sacrifice our own needs for others.


----------



## Big Fitz

I have an ex wife who's a vet.  We researched a lot for what breeds were good for us, (English Mastiffs, TYVM)  I love the way Shar Pei's look, but discovered they have behavoiral and health problems I couldn't put up with.  So yeah, I've done my research, worked with vets, got info from professionals in the field of Veterinary Medicine, and know a little bit about certain breeds.

That said, Yeah, you're her person.  A bit of a velcro dog too it seems.  She's guarding you too it seems.  It's good she hasn't shown aggression.  They are more known for dog aggression than people aggression, (yes there is a difference) and remember they are traditional Chinese WAR dogs.  Hence the floppy skin.  Used to guard troops and temples along with Chow Chows.

Well hang in there with the rescue.  Sounds like you're committed and she does seem attached to you.  Just read up more about Shar Pei's so you can get used and expect the quirks they are known to have.


----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## koshergrl

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Fitz, thanks for all the information.  Sounds like you are knowledgeable about the breed.
> 
> One person dog, eh?  Well, guess who her "person" is?  Me!  She adores me.  She follows me everywhere.  Lays down near me, for example, right now she is laying right behind my chair while I type on the computer.  When I get up, she will follow me to my next task and hang around nearby.  The other dogs are allowed on the bed, but she is not.  So she has a sleeping mat on the floor on my side of the bed because she wants to be as close to me as possible.  I slide it under the bed during the day.
> 
> But she has never shown any aggression whatsoever to another person.  Nor cats.  But dogs...yes.  She bit my favorite doberman on the leg once, a bad bite...I think that's when I started really disliking her.  The doberman kind of started it though.  And the aggression has not escalated, in fact there is more of an issue between my two dobermans than with the Sharpei.
> 
> I don't think finding her a new home is really an option.  I act like I'm mean, but I would be totally worried that they didn't take good care of her.
> 
> I take good care of her, you know.  I think she likes it here, she likes playing tug of war with one of the dobermans and a couple of the cats seem to have made friends with her.  I think I'm the only one who is suffering, and...well, I guess that's what us rescuers sometimes do.  Sacrifice our own needs for others.



Go to a second hand store, get a bushel of old hand towels, and stew them throughout your home. That way whenever she's grossing you out, you can just grab one, give the offending hide a swipe, and drop it. Pick them up every other day or so and wash them.

This has saved me...I've got a saint, and I deal with slobber as well. I've had other animals that had high maintenance skin, and it's good advice across the board. Plus, she will interpret it as petting...you'll stay on top of the "ewww" factor, and she'll think she's getting lots of love!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## koshergrl

Lol!


----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bm-7eUNTxg8]Wiener Dog Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Big Fitz

My latest creations.


----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Big Fitz




----------



## Amelia

He ain't heavy, he's my step-brother!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## nitroz

non lol worthy.... but, dawwwwww


----------



## nitroz




----------



## Amelia




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcMJeTv6P9M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rcMJeTv6P9M[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

That was exciting!


----------



## Gargar

can't.... look.... anymore.... too... much.... cuteness...


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler

Amelia said:


>



True cattitude right there.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## strollingbones

i love this thread


----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler

So you go play in the flame zone and neglect LOL critters, then come back and think you can just throw a floating goat out there and all will be good ?


----------



## Amelia

Yup.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## earlycuyler

Amelia said:


> Yup.


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## ecks_why




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## ecks_why




----------



## Amelia




----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Awwwwwwwwww


----------



## Liability

id-eots will be in here soon insisting that the markings were photoshopped as part of the coverup by the Illuminati.


----------



## daveman

Liability said:


> id-eots will be in here soon insisting that the markings were photoshopped as part of the coverup by the Illuminati.



And Ravi will point out that there's a spade on the black dog's chest.  That's RACIST!!!


----------



## earlycuyler

And truthmatters will say the black dogs vote was repressed by republicans, and 52nd street will say that the black dog has superior genes and that its obvious because its taller.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## ecks_why

we're rockin now !!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## PixieStix

Silvester stayed out for 3 days, but he wants catnip, NOW. 

All Gibson wants is help 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMnco5w7yeI]Talking Kitty Cat (Wake Up Kitty 8) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

That's great!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia

earlycuyler said:


>






That looked like animal mutilation until I figured out that this wasn't a pig and its claw wasn't its snout.


----------



## ecks_why

meow


----------



## PixieStix

ecks_why said:


> meow


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Amelia

How do you say "lol" in Spanish?


----------



## ecks_why

*DJ KOOL KATT
ROXX THE HOUZZ
 2 NITE*






*FURRY FELINE
FUN FEST
 FOR SURE*






*BE THERE
OR
BE SQUARE*

       DONATIONS NEEDED FOR +REP       
      THX A MILLION


----------



## syrenn

you talking to me????


----------



## Colin




----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TyXJ1sAQtaY]Proof That Cats Are Better Than Dogs[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

^ WillowTree back in the day


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## ecks_why

*3.. 2.. 1.. liftoff..*





*dancing with the starzz*





*cosmic radiation sunglasses*





*back to the mother ship*





*and some background musique *
*Deep Purple - Space Truckin*


----------



## Amelia

This feels anticlimactic after that but .....


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## ecks_why

more stealth cats


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Colin




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Againsheila

Hope nobody else has posted this yet, but even if they have, it's funny a second time, or a third, or a fourth.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ikH9ZRcF2Q]Drunk Squirrel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Amelia




----------



## ecks_why

*let's eat !!*


----------



## tinydancer

Oh wow. Fabulous pics people.


----------



## tinydancer

Amelia said:


>



One day I'll put up all my pics. I have to get over not wanting to share. I know its weird but I am battling the pain of all their deaths.

I shall get over this heartbreak. I shall. 


Keep people it really counts. Keep putting up your babies. It means a lot. 

You help heal the soul.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## kacunxx

sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## ecks_why

par tay !!


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Amelia

Awwwwwwww


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dreamy

These are great ladies!


----------



## ecks_why

use their brains


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

cravenly trolling for rep


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Amelia

2, 4, 6, 8, who do we appreciate!


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia

Awww.  Poor little thing.  Will he ever get to sleep?





.


----------



## ecks_why

meowzzzz....


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Amelia

What has been seen cannot be unseen.








Unless you have a Haitian handy.  (I've been watching Heroes. )


----------



## April

Happy Thanksgiving..


----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April

Againsheila said:


>











Another "I really do hate you" moment.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dreamy




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## April




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Rat in the Hat

Don't Mess With Cows


----------



## Dreamy

:d


----------



## Amelia

bahaha ... pushed Timmy .... bahahaha


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BcS7_eo7Smg]Cat Plays Ping Pong !! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

ThirdTerm said:


> Cat Plays Ping Pong !! - YouTube



Very cute but I wonder how long it took that kitten to teach the kid to fetch the ball.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## April

WTH is that? A rat or a cat?


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April

G'night...&#9829;


----------



## Immortal_Echo

What happens every time I go to bed.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com

everyone here know Tard?


----------



## Amelia

She has her own website now.  

The Original Grumpy Cat


----------



## Dot Com

Amelia said:


> She has her own website now.
> 
> The Original Grumpy Cat



The one on Imgur goes by the name of "Tard"


----------



## Amelia

I _think_ the one I linked to is Tard, short for Tardar Sauce.  Not sure why they aren't using her name there.  Maybe they didn't want to turn people off with the not-quite-PC-sounding name.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Amelia

That's down right cool.  Go kitty!


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dreamy

Click on image


----------



## Amelia

I expected him to be more violent at the end!


----------



## Dreamy

Amelia said:


> I expected him to be more violent at the end!


 
Some like it wet.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April

Wolfsister77 said:


>



 I HAD to snag this!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Amelia




----------



## skye

Tiny monkey in a  little coat runs amok in IKEA store  at a Toronto area... poor thing .... but he is OK now. 






10 December 2012 

Was he doing his Christmas shopping? Well-dressed monkey in a winter coat and diapers escapes car and heads to Ikea | Mail Online


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## Amelia




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## jan

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Dag-gone I needed that laugh!  Thanks!


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia

mine!


----------



## skye

Happyyyyyyyyyyyy bwahaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Connery




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April

Fleas Navidog!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Connery




----------



## skye

hahahhaLOLLOLOL


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Connery

My little Nikki after a long, hard day Christmas prep....(that means chasing after whatever I dropped on the floor when I cooked today).


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia

Meow

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3nIScO592Y]Meow!! BY G.A Rossini - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## skye

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spoonman




----------



## April

Happy New Year! 2013!
&#9829;


----------



## skye




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## earlycuyler

Dot Com said:


>



That kitty cat needs to come live with me in Colorado. Nonetheless, you brought the cuteness, therefor, I have to bring the kinkajou.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com

earlycuyler said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That kitty cat needs to come live with me in Colorado. Nonetheless, you brought the cuteness, therefor, I have to bring the kinkajou.
Click to expand...

its an ocelot


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia

That gif is giving me unfaithful thoughts.  Better go hug the cats and ask their forgiveness for wanting another kitten.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## skye




----------



## Connery




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## skye

hungry ..... mmmmmm


----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

Tard the cam meme are cool.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## April

Let's try this again...


----------



## Dreamy

.


----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye

Puppy teaching Puppy to go down stairs! 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fDKDC_IUnOA]Puppy teaching Puppy to go down stairs! SO cute! - ORIGINAL VIDEO! (from owner) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

wow


----------



## Connery




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com

is that a certain breed of cat in your avie Amelia?


----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## skye

A US Navy-trained beluga whale named NOC can imitate human speech. Wild belugas have long been informally called "sea canaries."


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14MJXC0h4TU]NOC Mimicking Human Speech - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye




----------



## Connery

skye said:


>


----------



## Dreamy

earlycuyler said:


>


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Connery




----------



## Amelia

negged!


----------



## skye

where have you been all my life??????????


----------



## Againsheila

I've always wondered that myself....


----------



## Capstone




----------



## skye




----------



## Connery

skye said:


>



That cat reminds me of this cat...


----------



## skye

^^^^^


___________


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Againsheila

Not my cat, but still funny


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye

I thought this was nice too


----------



## Capstone

What can I say? -- It seemed like a good idea at the time.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Dot Com

^ looks like Againsheila found a goldmine for pics


----------



## Connery




----------



## Dreamy

:d


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dreamy

.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Amelia




----------



## skye

Mercy on us Lord!


----------



## Immortal_Echo




----------



## tinydancer

Ok I'm dying. You guys are champs tonight. My face hurts. Well done.


----------



## Dreamy

Ok I am still not sick of this cat.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## Connery




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Connery




----------



## tinydancer

*Epic Fail*


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Amelia




----------



## tinydancer

*Awkward family photos to enter the lol cat hall of fame*


----------



## skye

Poor cats.    ^^^^^


LOL


----------



## Amelia

my eyes!


----------



## tinydancer

Amelia said:


>



I'se sorries. I was just funnin with the McDonald sign.

 Here feel better  I got one just for you.


----------



## Amelia

Oh now, I'm hungry!  Later!


----------



## tinydancer

skye said:


> Poor cats.    ^^^^^
> 
> 
> LOL



I'm still cracking up just thinking about what the photographer was thinking as they posed. 

" You want to pose HOW?"


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye

LOL


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## skye

oh yes ..yes Sir I did


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## tinydancer




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Connery




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXE6aUGb4zw]This Bird can copy the sound of everybody including Human - LyreBird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

Bad hair day


----------



## skye

why why ..... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> why why ..... whyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy




Be nice......


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

I apologize  ....but I thought this was funny!


----------



## Connery




----------



## RightNorLeft

Dog dancing gangnam style

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=578CsE_nPes&feature=em-share_video_user]Ashleigh And Pudsey Do Gangnam Style (NTA 2013) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## UKRider




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Dot Com said:


>



This is good.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## skye

This is the Aye-aye  ...primate from Madagascar!    LOL







here we go


----------



## Connery

...


----------



## Connery




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## skye




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Connery




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://youtu.be/Dc_W1_d2g2g]Taylor Swift - I Knew You Were a Goat (ORIGINAL) || FFW - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Wolfsister77

couldn't resist this one, too cute


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IchJX129kmQ]The cutest animal on Earth - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/ttrNjqT9KJc]Retired Military Working Dog discovers first kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/4WWWG3libBk]squirrelly splish splash rat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

The Mean Kitty Song 



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo]The Mean Kitty Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

AngelsNDemons said:


> squirrelly splish splash rat - YouTube




Why doesn't that rat have any hair?


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Spoonman




----------



## Spoonman




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/FkeSSdwbnPg]BatWorldSanctuary - Lil' Drac - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/kldBXAB2Kws]BatWorldSanctuary-Lil-Drac,Part II.avi - YouTube[/ame]

I want one!!!


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Intense




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Connery




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## April

Happy St. Patty's Day!


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Oddball

Kitteh likes Firefox best...


----------



## skye




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Is this cute or what!!!!

Alaska Zoo's littlest polar bear

[ame="https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B_WZKjXU60"]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B_WZKjXU60[/ame]


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> Is this cute or what!!!!
> 
> Alaska Zoo's littlest polar bear
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9B_WZKjXU60




That really caught my attention thanks...


----------



## Amelia

Mad skillz


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Shark Whisperer?   sure why not.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_FwnR8F4jc]Shark Whisperer: Woman Swims With Great Whites in Perfect Harmony - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Good ones, Synthaholic!  Thanks for the laughs. : )


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April

Have a Happy Easter everyone.&#9829;


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Connery




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Misty

This is my dog hog.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Spoonman




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Sarah G

Kitten vs. 2 Apples

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-1F-CokXNU]kitten vs TWO scary things (??????? ?????? ???? ????????? ??????) - YouTube[/ame]

Thought I lost this one, the guy's you tube account got closed.  So cute.


----------



## Sarah G

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b44kRsX0dYw]Cute Kitten Plays Apps on Apple iPod - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Sarah G

Grumpy Cat!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xldVCCIaSUQ]Grumpy Cat vs. Household Items - "Will Kitty Play With It?" from Friskies® - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

Sarah G said:


> Grumpy Cat!
> 
> Grumpy Cat vs. Household Items - "Will Kitty Play With It?" from Friskies® - YouTube



Tard the cat. Neat critter.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvx3R-SRXiY]Grumpy Cat becomes Internet sensation | Meet 'Tardar Sauce,' the grumpy cat gone viral #GrumpyCat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OeYnX9NwB1k]beagle puppy howl - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Sarah G

earlycuyler said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy Cat!
> 
> Grumpy Cat vs. Household Items - "Will Kitty Play With It?" from Friskies® - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tard the cat. Neat critter.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvx3R-SRXiY]Grumpy Cat becomes Internet sensation | Meet 'Tardar Sauce,' the grumpy cat gone viral #GrumpyCat - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


I like him.  They have coffee cups with this guy's grumpy mug on it.


----------



## earlycuyler

Sarah G said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> Grumpy Cat!
> 
> Grumpy Cat vs. Household Items - "Will Kitty Play With It?" from Friskies® - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tard the cat. Neat critter.
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xvx3R-SRXiY]Grumpy Cat becomes Internet sensation | Meet 'Tardar Sauce,' the grumpy cat gone viral #GrumpyCat - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I like him.  They have coffee cups with this guy's grumpy mug on it.
Click to expand...


Ya, my wife wants that cat bad. Its truly one of a kind though.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0_hg13cdKg]Snooze at Omaha's Henry Doorly Zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

Misty said:


> This is my dog hog.



I just want to explain this photo so people don't think I'm purposely over feeding my dog. I have 4 chihuahuas and I gave them each a bone for Christmas and this dog is the pack leader. Well I'm the pack leader this is second in command. 

Anyway she went around and stole all the other dogs bones and came up to me with pride to show me her accomplishment. It was funny so I snapped a pic but I gave the other dogs their bones back.


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Misty said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is my dog hog.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to explain this photo so people don't think I'm purposely over feeding my dog. I have 4 chihuahuas and I gave them each a bone for Christmas and this dog is the pack leader. Well I'm the pack leader this is second in command.
> 
> Anyway she went around and stole all the other dogs bones and came up to me with pride to show me her accomplishment. It was funny so I snapped a pic but I gave the other dogs their bones back.
Click to expand...


Understand completely!  One of my Dobermans is the pack leader and when I hand out bully sticks, she does the same thing. : )  Well, she doesn't bring them to show me, she just carries them off and hoards them and won't let anyone else have one until I intervene.  And she's actually second in command, too, I'M the pack leader.  I am, I am!


----------



## Gracie

Same here with Gracie. She is the pig when it comes to stuffed animals, balls, frisbees, toys. She steals them all then lays on them so the other dogs can't get to them. That is, until the Alpha (that would be ME) goes and takes them away from her so the others can play too.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DWJCvqp6nM0]Raccoon kits washing hands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLYMD6R6PvU]Dog's dream comes true! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZBHZT3a-FA]MIT Bunny Letter Opener - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## ThirdTerm

[ame=http://youtu.be/BxB2Lb-4dQM]My cat does funny ninja tricks ! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Amelia

When He Comes Back Tell Him I Escaped


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dog's dream comes true! - YouTube




That one made me LOL!  : )


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tqpv616KtkY]Rata Ataca a Gatos en Rusia - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7nvyXFsyf8]Pancake the kitten loves his Doberman - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25346


----------



## yidnar

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PcL6-mjRNk]Jerry needs no help playing with his ball. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M0nxsE196Xc&list=UUm7xHR6dubMeJLOPx5suHJQ&index=22]Owl and Cat playing - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QBIfO8XkQnI]FUM, on free time, Fum&Gebra friendship - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLLtCxjfeUs]The flight of Beautiful Gebra - fumandgebra.com - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZiAQVrp8Nc&feature=player_detailpage]Les chats ninjas YouTube - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Owl and Cat playing - YouTube
> 
> FUM, on free time, Fum&Gebra friendship - YouTube
> 
> The flight of Beautiful Gebra - fumandgebra.com - YouTube



That is so beautiful.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Starlight said:


> Les chats ninjas YouTube - YouTube



Laughing out loud! : )


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25358


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=channel%3A8ab167a0-5d7c-29c1-9d78-e0cd5910e&feature=iv&src_vid=F0IMTAT835A&v=KQ8WDNj2hk0]Le chat des dents de la mer - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtgtMQwr3Ko]Jedi Kittens - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Z3r9X8OahA]Jedi Kittens Strike Back - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwT7BHztBIU]Jedi Kitten with the Force - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## April

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Jedi Kittens - YouTube
> 
> Jedi Kittens Strike Back - YouTube
> 
> Jedi Kitten with the Force - YouTube


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=GrIp3k5pJQM]Pug sings Batman theme - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvrcdQWzH-8]Rescued Baby Hummingbird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

Starlight said:


> Pug sings Batman theme - YouTube



Lol that is so dang funny and cute. My mom has a pug. A big fat one lol.


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Le chat des dents de la mer - YouTube



Lol omg that's funny poor kitty.


----------



## Misty

I finally figured out how to post youtubes from my mobile phone. I think.

I never knew cats that liked water so much. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ctJJrBw7e-c&feature=youtube_gdata_player]Funny cats in water, EPIC - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Rescued Baby Hummingbird - YouTube



That guy who rescued that baby hummingbird...what a beautiful, awesome guy he is!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25375


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## skye

The Tiniest Kitten


----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/AwDSM4cX_Ak]Kung Foo KITTEH!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



I love it when 2 totally different kinds of animals, that should hate each other, love each other. Super cute. 

My cat used to bring me home lizards half alive all the time. But I would save them if I could. They weren't this big though.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25390


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25391


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25392


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=8n7Xm8jfqyw&NR=1



I don't think that fox is really laughing.  I think he's really stressed out. : (  Please tell me I'm wrong.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=8n7Xm8jfqyw&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that fox is really laughing.  I think he's really stressed out. : (  Please tell me I'm wrong.
Click to expand...


From the yt description:



> Chuckles gets excited to see people. Especially first thing in the morning!
> 
> Chuckles is a red fox and resides at Treehouse Wildlife Center in Brighton, IL. She has neuro problems and is a permanent resident.
> 
> Visit Treehouse Wildlife Center at Treehouse Wildlife Center Home Page


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NSEd6O0bBFs]An eagle, a fox and my cat all getting along fine on my porch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XHOvtqpBr54



Awwww, how cute! Love it!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Not the cutest. But if ya have the stomach for it; what a watch!


----------



## Starlight

Some pretty heavy cuddling going on 


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Du0v8yn2q8Q]"Baby Elephant Loves Cuddling" - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1xMo8GDeYY]Hungry puppy wants monkeys food - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> An eagle, a fox and my cat all getting along fine on my porch - YouTube



Adorable. Made me smile.


----------



## Misty

Starlight said:


> Some pretty heavy cuddling going on
> 
> 
> "Baby Elephant Loves Cuddling" - YouTube



I love this one I watch it like 5 times a day. Lol

Makes me want a baby elephant.


----------



## Starlight

Misty said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some pretty heavy cuddling going on
> 
> 
> "Baby Elephant Loves Cuddling" - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love this one I watch it like 5 times a day. Lol
> 
> Makes me want a baby elephant.
Click to expand...


Makes me want a baby elephant too, Misty. So adorable!


----------



## Gracie

Elephants are my favorite animal....except dogs.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25419


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Gracie

Running bassett hounds. lol


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25438


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Edited: Pic got changed.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCBpVeoddwo



My mom once joked that she wanted a baby skunk so one day my dad came home with a de-scented baby skunk. It was so cute. His name was sparticus. Lol. He was very hard to tame. But I can remember him jumping in the tub with me when I was a kid. 

Yep I've bathed with a skunk. . I should add that to my list lol


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r77sNKZV26g]Animals Playing Dead Supercute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhaVhta7sI]Cats Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Animals Playing Dead Supercute - YouTube



The funniest ones were the hamster by the hamper and some of the cats were so melodramatic. Lol


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3QeYLWpHkE&feature=player_detailpage]Play Dead Bailey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

dot com said:


>



lol!!


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25483


----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25503


----------



## Gracie

awwwwww


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25518


----------



## WillowTree

[url


----------



## Dot Com

WillowTree said:


> [url


----------



## Dot Com

WillowTree said:


> [url


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAzmCEC3xQA]Baxter Relaxes in pool - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kFP6kzZJGOs]Small turtle attacks a fluffy cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31A5Np5kGRQ]Skeen REFUSES to get out of the bathtub! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=fvwp&v=FWw8eqb0-oI&NR=1]Bearded Dragon Attacks Grape - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JvNXMN_MUZg]My baby bearded dragon waving at me. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QqLU-o7N7Kw]playing ball.... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## yidnar




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Is that your cat and dog, Gatsby? They are cute.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25533


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Starlight said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that your cat and dog, Gatsby? They are cute.
Click to expand...


No. Just happened upon it. I think the dog has cancer. Looks like a tumor on his nose. Though, maybe it's not a malignant tumor, since I think they tend to be red.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> playing ball.... - YouTube



That is so cute. A nice crow.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=QL1Gk5A7QEs]Can You Make It Through Without Happycrying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tcXU7G6zhjU]Humpback Whale Shows AMAZING Appreciation After Being Freed From Nets - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=grLyTX8Dpso&NR=1



Awww, that was sweet!  In one of the scenes I could kind of detect a dawning realization in the older cat that "Hey!  This little guy is kind of fun to have around!"  You could see it in his face. : )

: )  I love happy endings.


----------



## Misty

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=grLyTX8Dpso&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that was sweet!  In one of the scenes I could kind of detect a dawning realization in the older cat that "Hey!  This little guy is kind of fun to have around!"  You could see it in his face. : )
> 
> : )  I love happy endings.
Click to expand...


My two cats hate eachother. I wish they had YouTube back when I got my other cat. Lol. I might have had a better result for them being friends.


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Can You Make It Through Without Happycrying - YouTube



So Sweet and moving, Gatsby! Sniffle Sniffle


----------



## April

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Humpback Whale Shows AMAZING Appreciation After Being Freed From Nets - YouTube



Absolutely amazing! Whales are such precious creatures...good on those that helped free her from the nets!


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25554


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25577


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Misty said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=grLyTX8Dpso&NR=1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww, that was sweet!  In one of the scenes I could kind of detect a dawning realization in the older cat that "Hey!  This little guy is kind of fun to have around!"  You could see it in his face. : )
> 
> : )  I love happy endings.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My two cats hate eachother. I wish they had YouTube back when I got my other cat. Lol. I might have had a better result for them being friends.
Click to expand...


I have seven cats.  Some of them don't like each other at all.  Some of them are best buddies.  It's very complex, I can't quite figure them out. : )


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25595


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

Starlight said:


> View attachment 25595



Awww that is so cute. 

My sister just adopted a mommy and 3 nursing kittens. They are so cute. Someone just dumped off their pregnant cat. How can people be so cruel. 

They are in a much better home now so a happy ending.


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=-4_wS-c7ExY&NR=1



That is so incredible. Now I want a pet dolphin and an otter.


----------



## Starlight

Misty said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25595
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awww that is so cute.
> 
> My sister just adopted a mommy and 3 nursing kittens. They are so cute. Someone just dumped off their pregnant cat. How can people be so cruel.
> 
> They are in a much better home now so a happy ending.
Click to expand...


Some people have no heart, Misty!  Wonderful news about your sister giving a loving home to the momma cat and her nursing kittens. Your sister has a Very Kind and a Loving Heart. I Love Happy Endings.....Thanks!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Gracie

Oh, ain't that the truth!! ^^^^

lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

you all  get it yet?


sorry.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Starlight said:


> View attachment 25595


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

Here are my sister's new kittens. The mommy was taking a break.


----------



## Starlight

Misty said:


> Here are my sister's new kittens. The mommy was taking a break.



Awwwww, Misty, they are Absolutely Adorable!!  I have an all black cat like one of the kittens in the basket. Our's was a rescue cat too. Thanks for the share....Soooo Cute!


----------



## Misty

Starlight said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are my sister's new kittens. The mommy was taking a break.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwwww, Misty, they are Absolutely Adorable!!  I have an all black cat like one of the kittens in the basket. Our's was a rescue cat too. Thanks for the share....Soooo Cute!
Click to expand...



I have a black cat too.  the shelter lady told me the most common color for cats is black. 

The mommy is a Siamese. She is so pretty.


----------



## earlycuyler

Im getting a cat here soon for my dog. Its name is geeda.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25634


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25635


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25636


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25650


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bglHI0gWR0g



Dang it I'm going to have to buy a zoo. I want all these cute animals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irrr4ISn5ps]Koala climbs up my leg for a cuddle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WxoCz67PWVk&list=PLECCBE9331E5F8626]Don't touch my ass!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Gracie

earlycuyler:

May none of your children, your children's children or your children's children's children ever be mentally disabled.

May anyone you ever love never get in a car accident or are hurt in some way where their mental abilities are damaged.

Grow up.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> earlycuyler:
> 
> May none of your children, your children's children or your children's children's children ever be mentally disabled.
> 
> May anyone you ever love never get in a car accident or are hurt in some way where their mental abilities are damaged.
> 
> Grow up.



I have taught mentally disabled children and adults. They're among the best people we have on this planet. Regardless, I'm not so sensitive that I'm merely offended by the word retarded. Making fun of them directly; that's a bit of a different story. I will speak-up at that point. That said, this dude is acting like a 10-year-old child; and not a very fun one.


----------



## Gracie

Personally, my opinion is that mentally disabled children and adults are in reality, God's Angels in Disguise.
With that said....I was enjoying this thread very much. Not so much any more. It gets old with pic after pic making fun of "retards".


----------



## earlycuyler

Gracie said:


> earlycuyler:
> 
> May none of your children, your children's children or your children's children's children ever be mentally disabled.
> 
> May anyone you ever love never get in a car accident or are hurt in some way where their mental abilities are damaged.
> 
> Grow up.



None of my children, but one cousin suffered brain damage from a fall on a job we were doing about ten years ago. 

My Grand father was left half the man he was from a stroke.

And another relative was borne with down syndrome.

All were and are Carlos Mencia fans. Check him out, and get over it. Lots worse has been posted even before the gasbag blew a self righteous gasket.


----------



## Gracie

It's offensive to me. Sorry to hear about your loved ones. 
But yes. I will try to ignore your additions from now on even though I don't consider myself self righteous nor a gasbag. The term and usage just bugs me. So I said so.


----------



## earlycuyler

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> earlycuyler:
> 
> May none of your children, your children's children or your children's children's children ever be mentally disabled.
> 
> May anyone you ever love never get in a car accident or are hurt in some way where their mental abilities are damaged.
> 
> Grow up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have taught mentally disabled children and adults. They're among the best people we have on this planet. Regardless, I'm not so sensitive that I'm merely offended by the word retarded. Making fun of them directly; that's a bit of a different story. I will speak-up at that point. That said, this dude is acting like a 10-year-old child; and not a very fun one.
Click to expand...



^Fag.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler

Gracie said:


> It's offensive to me. Sorry to hear about your loved ones.
> But yes. I will try to ignore your additions from now on even though I don't consider myself self righteous nor a gasbag. The term and usage just bugs me. So I said so.



You would not say you were sorry for them in their presence. So you know, I spent a good deal of time gimped up on the couch after being hit by a car. I have complete and utter respect for the folks normal people call disabled. My jabs are a sign of respect. Weird respect, but respect nonetheless. Besides, its critters, I left out humans this time.


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

earlycuyler said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's offensive to me. Sorry to hear about your loved ones.
> But yes. I will try to ignore your additions from now on even though I don't consider myself self righteous nor a gasbag. The term and usage just bugs me. So I said so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not say you were sorry for them in their presence. So you know, I spent a good deal of time gimped up on the couch after being hit by a car. I have complete and utter respect for the folks normal people call disabled. My jabs are a sign of respect. Weird respect, but respect nonetheless. Besides, its critters, I left out humans this time.
Click to expand...


People know when they're being respected and disrespected and in your case when there is just a lack of self respect. Grow up. We can't do it for you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Againsheila

Uh, guys, I put earlycuyler on ignore a long time ago.  It makes this thread a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=K0_h3AAn7Pk]Close Encounters of the Giant Kind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Toro

Gracie said:


> earlycuyler:
> 
> May none of your children, your children's children or your children's children's children ever be mentally disabled.
> 
> May anyone you ever love never get in a car accident or are hurt in some way where their mental abilities are damaged.
> 
> Grow up.



"I think we should make the world safer for our children, but not our children's children because children shouldn't be having sex." - Jack Handey.


----------



## earlycuyler

Againsheila said:


> Uh, guys, I put earlycuyler on ignore a long time ago.  It makes this thread a lot more enjoyable.



Um. Im not supposed to see you when you do that.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

That's the problem with free speech.  We have to hear people say things we don't like.  But I'd rather hear people say things I don't like than abridge the freedom of speech in any way.


----------



## earlycuyler

Kooshdakhaa said:


> That's the problem with free speech.  We have to hear people say things we don't like.  But I'd rather hear people say things I don't like than abridge the freedom of speech in any way.



The other awesome thing about free speech is you also have the right to not be offended. Another poster exercised that right.


----------



## earlycuyler

TheGreatGatsby said:


> earlycuyler said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's offensive to me. Sorry to hear about your loved ones.
> But yes. I will try to ignore your additions from now on even though I don't consider myself self righteous nor a gasbag. The term and usage just bugs me. So I said so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You would not say you were sorry for them in their presence. So you know, I spent a good deal of time gimped up on the couch after being hit by a car. I have complete and utter respect for the folks normal people call disabled. My jabs are a sign of respect. Weird respect, but respect nonetheless. Besides, its critters, I left out humans this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> People know when they're being respected and disrespected and in your case when there is just a lack of self respect. Grow up. We can't do it for you.
Click to expand...


^says he teaches retards, but also says he has not read ten books. Big time asshole.


----------



## Againsheila

Kooshdakhaa said:


> That's the problem with free speech.  We have to hear people say things we don't like.  But I'd rather hear people say things I don't like than abridge the freedom of speech in any way.



I wouldn't stop their right to say it, but that doesn't mean I have to listen to it.  Hence the wonder of the "ignore" button.  For awhile I was thinking of just leaving this thread and then I thought "What the heck, I'll just put him on ignore!"  and Voila!  Suddenly this is a cool thread again.


----------



## Gracie

That whale vid is awesome.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCnPBf5g9F4]Mother and twin Koala Babies - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-i39LRMxrM]koala babies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhne4TgnKeY]Broad-billed hummingbird, Paradise Tanager, Sunbittern - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6DlDSo-Vj_M]1-month old Jaguar Cubs at the San Diego Zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iBVeLennaLE]Baltimore And Orchard Oriole At Feeder May 2011 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z86xnEBtLW8]Attracting the Birds you Want in Your Backyard - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25692


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April

[ame=http://youtu.be/m6QWsMYHIEc]Dance of the BonkBonkBonkBonk-Plum Fairy (Scottish Fold Kitten) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wi_9n_BxDI]Cleo rides Blaze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April

Kinda weird without any music to go with it..but, it's still funny as all get out! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/HYHyh-v6otM]ANIMAL Fail/Win Compilation | LMAOfails - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

AngelsNDemons said:


> Kinda weird without any music to go with it..but, it's still funny as all get out!
> 
> ANIMAL Fail/Win Compilation | LMAOfails - YouTube



That was Hilarious, Angel, especially the dog with the wind that sounded like it was laughing.  Thanks for the Big Laugh.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25721


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25755


----------



## Oddball

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kBu9nAOlRRE]Animals close-up with a wide-angle lens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=l44SbDg9H78&feature=endscreen]Duma Doo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qPLpNenDMY]True Love.. Kangaroo and Lemur are BEST BUDDIES! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=N_R1zjW-q8U]Ringtail lemur plays with baby kangaroo joey - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25777


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25778


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_S5cXbXe-4]The OMG Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=A6xLbWRcFzY&feature=endscreen]Tiggy the talking hello Cat talks to an Alien from Aliens - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I37IcLxeD78]What the "Meow" Just Happened? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zMzfegs5s]Soldier Reunion Dog Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=6qnf9nx706w&NR=1]Cat walking on two legs 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trZnE34_fgw]Cat-lift - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iUs0n2YB4Fg]Katze löst Druckerproblem - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=e3eRFDEdavg&feature=endscreen]Teufelskatze - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Teufelskatze - YouTube



Our cat heard this, Gatsby, and her eyes got really big and she's still looking around the house for that noisy critter who broke into her home! Lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=4CqbyKhxIsA]Vogel vs Katze : -) / Bird vs cat : -) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xWFl_MB0AQ]Kitten sneaking up on fennec fox - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qyhnFzLUtPA]Fennec Fox and Cat Playing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=bN4t9O3sGP0&feature=fvwp]Fennec fox babies take a bubble bath - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s6yIgG6sw_k]Fennecs are absolutely crazy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

A newborn chihuahua. So tiny.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25843


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## jon_berzerk

Gracie said:


>



--LOL

good one 

that could be my fur kid saying that 

--LOL


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

Gracie said:


>





and don't you forget it!!!!!!!  LOVE IT!


----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25903


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nt14ogvMvHs



That is so cute.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Can you see the candle and the flame on her forehead eye area?


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25929


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25930


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## yidnar

Starlight said:


> View attachment 25930


 he looks proud !!


----------



## Starlight

yidnar said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 25930
> 
> 
> 
> he looks proud !!
Click to expand...


He does look proud, yidnar, and with good reason....that spider didn't have a chance.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Saudi Arabian Baboons Kidnap Puppies & Raise Them As Pets.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7I7-SADai3Y]Saudi Arabian Baboons Kidnap Puppies & Raise Them As Pets. - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Misty said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the candle and the flame on her forehead eye area?
Click to expand...


Here's my calico cat, Zoe.  She doesn't have a candle or different-colored eyes, but she's still pretty cute!   Great personality.  Fearless.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

jon_berzerk said:


> Saudi Arabian Baboons Kidnap Puppies & Raise Them As Pets.
> 
> Saudi Arabian Baboons Kidnap Puppies & Raise Them As Pets. - YouTube



Was the fucking baboon rough enough with that poor puppy?  Fucking baboons. Baboons are on my shit list now.  Ugly fuckers.


----------



## Misty

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the candle and the flame on her forehead eye area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's my calico cat, Zoe.  She doesn't have a candle or different-colored eyes, but she's still pretty cute!   Great personality.  Fearless.
Click to expand...



Calico cats are magical. A crazy mixed up colorful cat. So cute they could all be related. Lol


----------



## Misty

Kooshdakhaa said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the candle and the flame on her forehead eye area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here's my calico cat, Zoe.  She doesn't have a candle or different-colored eyes, but she's still pretty cute!   Great personality.  Fearless.
Click to expand...


Lol this is a close up of your cat. Can you see it?  I see an owl. 

I see faces and animals and objects in everything. It's my gift lolol


----------



## Misty




----------



## Connery




----------



## Amelia

Vote for Grumpy Cat!

Ermahgerd Meme Of The Year


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Misty said:


> Kooshdakhaa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you see the candle and the flame on her forehead eye area?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my calico cat, Zoe.  She doesn't have a candle or different-colored eyes, but she's still pretty cute!   Great personality.  Fearless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Lol this is a close up of your cat. Can you see it?  I see an owl.
> 
> I see faces and animals and objects in everything. It's my gift lolol
Click to expand...


Maybe I see it.  Two orange eyes and an orange beak?  

It's either her or my big orange cat, Pinky, who has a white heart on their underside, right where the heart should be.  I'll have to check...maybe get a picture. : )


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25950


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25951


----------



## Connery

Determined dog

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=deHIpA04SXg&feature=player_embedded]Maya Weimaraner kann die Frisbee auch ohne ins Wasser zuspringen, aus dem Pool holen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 25980


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26001


----------



## skye

Guilty but adorable 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B8ISzf2pryI]Denver Official Guilty Dog Video www.facebook.com/guiltydog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

skye said:


> Guilty but adorable
> 
> Denver Official Guilty Dog Video www.facebook.com/guiltydog - YouTube



Aww I almost cried. Poor Denver.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26018


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26019


----------



## boedicca

I want one of a teensy macaroni eating monkey like this one:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=TDhR-C-g9aE].[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&v=gorJf08WoTk&NR=1



That is the saddest video, Gatsby. Had to quit watching...heartbreaking.


----------



## Gracie

I couldn't watch. I never watch stuff like that. Bothers me too much.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

^^^
My apologies if I stepped upon anyone's sensibilities. I just thought it was a touching video.


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> My apologies if I stepped upon anyone's sensibilities. I just thought it was a touching video.



No need to apologize, Gatsby.  It was a touching video. No harm done.


----------



## Misty

Gracie said:


> I couldn't watch. I never watch stuff like that. Bothers me too much.



I can't even watch lassie or old yeller. I'm a weeper.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Just shows that animals have a lot more feelings than we give them credit for.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26059


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Gracie said:


> I couldn't watch. I never watch stuff like that. Bothers me too much.



Actually, I do watch it and then regret it.  It bothers me too much, also. : (


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> My apologies if I stepped upon anyone's sensibilities. I just thought it was a touching video.



Nothing wrong with you posting it, Gatsby.  It was very touching.  So sad.  I wish I knew what happened to the other cat after the man took the dead cat away.  I suppose they were stray cats. : (


----------



## skye

Come here ...talk to me


----------



## Patric7olicoe

philosophies and policies are variable and changing and are based upon theories, circumstances and opinion.


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> ^^^
> My apologies if I stepped upon anyone's sensibilities. I just thought it was a touching video.



I watched it. It wasn't that bad. It was cute and sweet and sad.


----------



## April

Starlight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=PKffm2uI4dk


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26129


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Sarah G




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## earlycuyler

Sarah G said:


>


----------



## earlycuyler




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

R.A. will grow-up to be 10-12 inches and 9-10 lbs.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Sarah G

earlycuyler said:


> Sarah G said:
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## earlycuyler

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



They are mean as hell.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26156


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26157


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Sarah G

Wolfsister77 said:


>


----------



## Sarah G

Dot Com said:


>



That's like me sometimes..  

Oh gosh, these are funny..


----------



## Sarah G

earlycuyler said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are mean as hell.
Click to expand...


I like her bangs.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26168


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26207


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrFC_Rv9W04]Dog loves Maine's snow! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dh2nRro_rIw]Boy's 'magical connection' with dog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26221


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Irrr4ISn5ps]Koala climbs up my leg for a cuddle - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Boy's 'magical connection' with dog - YouTube



Bless their hearts. What a Very Moving Story, and they share a Beautiful Love and Friendship. Thanks Gatsby.


----------



## April

This is just crazy!

[ame=http://youtu.be/Nr9sF0TqIU0]Squirrel vs snake - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## earlycuyler

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Yes.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26250


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26251


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie

You find the coolest stuff!


----------



## jon_berzerk

Battle at Kruger

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LU8DDYz68kM]Battle at Kruger - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26271


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3hdUCzbCuYk]Reunion between Anita and the wolves - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Connery

A real smarty pants!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/nbrTOcUnjNY]This is Einstein! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Connery said:


> A real smarty pants!!!!
> 
> This is Einstein! - YouTube



That is one amazing bird!  I've seen her on television before.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNiBL8Jok4s]Frozen Planet Trailer - YouTube[/ame][ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EBrY8tjHrs4]BBC - Frozen Planet - Trailer (HD) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77

I just can't get enough Grumpy cat-LOL


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26334


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26335


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26336


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Misty

I want a baby hippo and I did not know giraffes could climb trees.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QDpt9zVwKU0]Awkward Sea Lion Chases Penguin | Frozen Planet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26373


----------



## Starlight

My Chihuahua post above, is supposed to say "You Can Look,But Don't Touch"but my fingers managed to hit the wrong keys and somehow it posted itself, and I wasn't finished.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=endscreen&NR=1&v=pW9SbaydAzM]how to cuddle with an elephant seal.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> how to cuddle with an elephant seal.mp4 - YouTube



That is so sweet, Gatsby....the elephant seal looks like it's in love.


----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L6vJXRwsoSk]Hippo Licks Croc - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

Starlight said:


> View attachment 26373



OMG cutest thing ever.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jYPfOL6AuI]Baby Animals: Baby Lion, Baby Tiger & Baby Hyena Cub Animal Cuteness! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=azBWVt_R9vQ]Lion King Kevin Richardson - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v3y-_ojcvQA]How to Film Your Cats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_vx1OVLX5Rc]Animals Can Be Jerks - Supercut Compilation 2013! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Lipush

AngelsNDemons said:


>


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=bbn__Tta_0E]dog growls at his own leg - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26383


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26384


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1yk5YBBSmrA]Grumpy Cat Scores Movie Deal - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Evhg8k4xD64]Grumpy Cat goes from meme to the big screen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0TVSakk2CUE]The most incredible cat moment caught on video! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KmlMQtMkywo]5 peas in a pod - Parrotlets 5 weeks old - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39rXWSXGOyo&feature=endscreen&NR=1]Cute Kitten Demands More Petting! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=ADjt8At1BcM&feature=endscreen]A bear, tiger and lion live together at Noah's Ark Sanctuary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

TheGreatGatsby said:


>


----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wyld Kard

Faster than a speeding cat,
more powerful than the neighbor's dog,
able to leap tall hedges in a single bound.

Look up in the tree, it's Super Squirrel!


----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3_CWMrDljxk&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Horny Dog Dry Humps Grandma! - YouTube[/ame]

Talk about "doggy-style"!


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> Horny Dog Dry Humps Grandma! - YouTube
> 
> Talk about "doggy-style"!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Have you seen the whole series of these under water dog pics? Omg some of them are so funny. Evidently when dogs jump in a pool they do it with an open mouth. Lol


----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty




----------



## Misty




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April

Wolfsister77 said:


>



Awwwwwwww! 

[ame=http://youtu.be/gZ9hplewAIg]Me and You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Katzndogz

Snowball and Mari

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96gLbxMO93s]Kittens Befriend German Shepherd | Too Cute - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Rat in the Hat

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Of2HU3LGdbo#]Cat In A Shark Costume Chases A Duck While Riding A Roomba - YouTube[/ame]!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26441


----------



## skye

~~~~


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

^^^^^ love it!!!!!!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Gracie

Whomever did that to their dog should be shot.


----------



## Connery




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Gracie said:


> Whomever did that to their dog should be shot.



Disagree. Many animals like accessories. I knew some racing horses, who acted cockier than the other horses when they were their sun masks. They were like sunglasses to them.

Of course, most animals aren't a fan of clothing and what not. But, I think most of them can tolerate it just fine for a brief time.


----------



## Gracie

Nothing irritates me more than for people to dress up their dogs. And no, the dog does not like it, I'm sure. Dogs don't give a damn about style. The owner of the dog, does.

But I don't want to derail the thread...so carry on.


----------



## Connery

I used to put booties on my pup....

He did not like it one goddamn bit....


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

These are like Oakleys to horses:


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=enz1nlpxe-Y]Baby Sea Lion Rides a Turtle in Galapagos! - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuOfSzFWcFM]Galapagos Sea Lion Wants Seat on Bench - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85iYh7n1eMg]Sea Lion Playing with Scuba Divers in the Galapagos Islands - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jon_berzerk

*the first crop of catnip is in*

and boy oh boy are 

Gary and Mary happy cats 

--LOL


----------



## jon_berzerk

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



now that guy is a good sport


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



This pic is incredible to me. is it real? The cheetah is licking the gazelle like a mother cat. That's truly an odd yet awesome sight.


----------



## Amelia

It might be playing with its food.


----------



## Misty

Amelia said:


> It might be playing with its food.



Lol I do that.


----------



## Misty

Here Gracie, now the dog (shoe) is on the other head.(foot) Lol


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

Thought some of ya'll might like this:

Grateful dog surprises officer who frees him from fence (VIDEO) » DogHeirs | Where Dogs Are Family « Keywords: dog rescue, funny video, cute video


----------



## Amelia

very cool


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Misty said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic is incredible to me. is it real? The cheetah is licking the gazelle like a mother cat. That's truly an odd yet awesome sight.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gracie

Misty said:


> Here Gracie, now the dog (shoe) is on the other head.(foot) Lol



That is AWESOME!!! LOL


----------



## Gracie

I saw a show where a cheetah...I think it was a cheetah...adopted a baby gazelle.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia

I feel so guilty.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yf7-uEO_cyc]The Laughing ferret - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSoietOaKSA]Balto the Arctic Fox playing fetch - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Heehee that's cute and disgusting. Lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nQ4qAkEW76k&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]My Cat in the Pillow Cave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wKl4fqInBeM&list=PLLh-9LOzujnjSZJWCaIGNMWRepkdLXo7b]Pine Marten Breakdown - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D36JUfE1oYk]KITTEN MEETS HEDGEHOG - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26498


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## nitroz

not exactly lol worthy, but...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Starlight

Wolfsister77 said:


>




Aw....How Sweet and Cute is that!  Love it!


----------



## Starlight

Quite the Family....Wonder what the parents look like....they definitely need a bigger vehicle for their growing family 

View attachment 26505


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26506


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26507


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whomever did that to their dog should be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. Many animals like accessories. I knew some racing horses, who acted cockier than the other horses when they were their sun masks. They were like sunglasses to them.
> 
> Of course, most animals aren't a fan of clothing and what not. But, I think most of them can tolerate it just fine for a brief time.
Click to expand...


My dogs don't mind wearing t-shirts or sweaters.  Or booties. 

I sometimes put sweaters on the small dogs when it's really cold.  And when it's even colder the small dogs have to stay home and the big dogs wear booties.

The big dogs have worn t-shirts before to protect a wound or stitches.  They wear the t-shirt and it gets them out of wearing the dreaded cone.

I think it depends on the dog, the owner and the circumstances.  

But it does give me pause when I see dogs dressed in elaborate costumes.  I think most of the time it's probably okay, but I worry about dogs being abused.

I used to worry about seeing pictures of kittens stuffed into wine glasses, that sort of thing.  But then I saw a video where a kitten climbed into the glass all by himself, and snuggled down in there.  He liked it!  LOL!!!  So you have to be careful not to jump to conclusions.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26521


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26522


----------



## Gracie

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whomever did that to their dog should be shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disagree. Many animals like accessories. I knew some racing horses, who acted cockier than the other horses when they were their sun masks. They were like sunglasses to them.
> 
> Of course, most animals aren't a fan of clothing and what not. But, I think most of them can tolerate it just fine for a brief time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My dogs don't mind wearing t-shirts or sweaters.  Or booties.
> 
> I sometimes put sweaters on the small dogs when it's really cold.  And when it's even colder the small dogs have to stay home and the big dogs wear booties.
> 
> The big dogs have worn t-shirts before to protect a wound or stitches.  They wear the t-shirt and it gets them out of wearing the dreaded cone.
> 
> I think it depends on the dog, the owner and the circumstances.
> 
> *But it does give me pause when I see dogs dressed in elaborate costumes.  I think most of the time it's probably okay, but I worry about dogs being abused.*
> 
> I used to worry about seeing pictures of kittens stuffed into wine glasses, that sort of thing.  But then I saw a video where a kitten climbed into the glass all by himself, and snuggled down in there.  He liked it!  LOL!!!  So you have to be careful not to jump to conclusions.
Click to expand...



All the reasons you state are perfectly acceptable and loving for your pet to stay comfortable. I agree with the part I bolded, too. Mostly, those I had in mind are the ones who go overboard and the animal's face shows misery.


----------



## Gracie

I guess I liken it to the same way women dress up their little girls that look like adults for child beauty pageants. Overboard.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## AyeCantSeeYou

How are ya'll posting pictures without it being a thumbnail? Please.


----------



## strollingbones

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> How are ya'll posting pictures without it being a thumbnail? Please.



we iz smart, you iz dumb!



i use photo bucket....


----------



## Wolfsister77

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> How are ya'll posting pictures without it being a thumbnail? Please.



You can use photobucket or a similar program or if you want you can just insert the URL using the insert image icon at the top when you reply to a post and that should do it for you.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> How are ya'll posting pictures without it being a thumbnail? Please.



THere's an insert imagae icon in the toolbar for jpg.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OoSHxVsD68U]tiger pee - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d3zp1uv6TVM]Little Talks By Of Monsters and Men - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dP15zlyra3c]Fox Snow Dive - Yellowstone - BBC Two - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JE-Nyt4Bmi8]Polar bears and dogs playing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

AyeCantSeeYou said:


> How are ya'll posting pictures without it being a thumbnail? Please.



On a computer you can upload directly fron the URL but on a mobile phone I have to use photobucket.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o_MVaCvgBC4&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Cat bloopers - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EkPpCVBu5gs]The Pack - 5 Dogs a Cat and a Duck - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jws92F-NF48]Cute Baby Wolf (learns to howl) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

This isn't LOL or cute.  It's actually sad, but amazing.

Sierra Leone News Hunters: Mysterious! Mother Dog Buries Dead Puppies


----------



## Amelia




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eNw-7W7K8uk]Fox Pup puppy ( KIT) waking up - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Cats Love Vacuum Cleaners Compilation 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbAmd2h40os&feature=player_embedded]Cats Love Vacuum Cleaners Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6yVip7bgCg]Baby otters in my tub w/ no water - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4luuBbMUeY]Cat Saves Child From Mom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty




----------



## Sunshine

Misty said:


>



That is how my cat looked the first time a vet tech was 'rude' with her.


----------



## Misty

Sunshine said:


> Misty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is how my cat looked the first time a vet tech was 'rude' with her.
Click to expand...


Lol you'd think in this day and age they would have a better way to do that for cats but I had my cat at the vet recently and sure enough, the same old way. 

I said to the vet, "you're kidding right. There is no better way to do that?!?!?". I was insulted for my cat.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MqHN-4okZ4]kitten vs a scary thing (??????? ?????? ???????? ????????? ?????) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJkmo-l_dqY]Don't Look To The Eyes! (?? ?????? ? ?????!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMN8hXhFsK0]Cat Meets Bunny (?????????? ? ????????) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aix9eA3rNhE]Dog and Kitten meet for the first time - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCyOFzWNN_I]DOG AND DEER, STILL IN LOVE..... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N2NTOWmJ0gw]Tarra and Bella in the Snow: Elephant and Dog Best Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF2rz-Bfo80]Chimpanzee and Puma - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0w9q125TSI]This RAVEN knows EXACTLY whats it doing... Haha - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-IYlzWP9fM]Beatboxing Chipmunk Extended Remix - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GzgpeLFf4z4]Cat Hugs Baby Kitten Having Nightmare - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Amelia




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0ZIQUb-d4GQ]Christian the Lion Meets Old Owners Reunited - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZ0yrG-Yz88]Joe the talking crow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=VRgQaOOZRo4]Sleepy Animals - ModernMom Top 10 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x3o4syxSy4]Ralph's Pet Chipmunk - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OLO2PkYbQIQ]?????? ?????-????????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26684


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rChLGSEjGXg]Rottweiler Protecting Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WT69H5ZEoto]Dolphin and Dog - Let's be Friends.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xh_zcaqAszY]Baby opossum swimming, playing dead & More! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t1wAjcWHkDY]JoJo & Buddy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=z_AbfPXTKms]????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iB52iP2a_MY]parrot loves new bunny - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEjfqIc__1w]Marnie's Birthday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dolphin and Dog - Let's be Friends.flv - YouTube



Awww....how sweet is that? Thanks Gatsby!


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26727


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26728


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26729


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0sstxte-QY]Houston Zoo Cheetahs Run at Sam Houston Race Park! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMnK63ppBXU]Swimming tigers at Australia Zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> * Why ....why does she have to kiss me! *



I'm just glad to see someone else wearing lipstick....lol


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jd4Dxfs2fs]lioness saves cub - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## syrenn

AquaAthena said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> * Why ....why does she have to kiss me! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm just glad to see someone else wearing lipstick....lol
Click to expand...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oxm8ph2tfpY]Cat answers office phone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UjjV-LFUi0o]Wolf puppy telling me to get my ass out of bed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7mdRab-Cog]Brief Tour of San Diego Zoo - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AaLgIBM0JEU]Cheetah Run @ San Diego Zoo Safari Park - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5b3g1ISviQ]Bowie talks to Angry Bird - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5b3g1ISviQ]Bowie talks to Angry Bird - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=svZucWW9Y28]American Eagle - Documentary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=epSDmSNMWmQ]Attention Cat (Cat asking to be petted) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=080_Ew_t1MM]Kangaroo Show - San Diego Zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye

thegreatgatsby said:


>


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thank you to everyone who has posted the wonderful videos and photos. I love the all.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w4luuBbMUeY&lc=KNimiiUt22SaPagaxxHXRtR_V_9XYC6Cak84Edqzol8]Cat Saves Child From Mom - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SzEdi074SuQ]Parrots and Crows Show their Inventive Side WWW.GOODNEWS.WS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

There is a really cute movie on Netflix steaming called Nature: Animal Odd Couples. It's really cute if love animals.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



BTW...The fossa is at the top of the food chain in Madagascar LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyOPt4sgsbs]Tigger saying No while getting his nails cut - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35qG2OQ-OD0]Dog plays dead to avoid taking a bath! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Dog plays dead to avoid taking a bath! - YouTube



Lololol this is so funny and cute but I still feel bad for the dog. Lol


----------



## animallover

Awe. Lol that's so funny though.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Tigger saying No while getting his nails cut - YouTube



Good grief, is she using a big enough nail clipper on that cat?  That is suitable for a large dog!

And why is she doing the back claws?  That is not necessary.

And she's lucky she doesn't get bitten, holding the cat like that. 

My credentials?  I trim the claws of seven cats, some of whom are strays I adopted, one of  whom was downright feral.  If I didn't know what I was doing I'd probably have a lot of scars to show for it!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Kooshdakhaa said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tigger saying No while getting his nails cut - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good grief, is she using a big enough nail clipper on that cat?  That is suitable for a large dog!
> 
> And why is she doing the back claws?  That is not necessary.
> 
> And she's lucky she doesn't get bitten, holding the cat like that.
> 
> My credentials?  I trim the claws of seven cats, some of whom are strays I adopted, one of  whom was downright feral.  If I didn't know what I was doing I'd probably have a lot of scars to show for it!
Click to expand...


LOL. I won't debate all of that. I will say that some cats don't mind being held like that. And a great many who don't initially like being held like that, learn to like it when they develop trust.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26858


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3U0udLH974&feature=related]The two talking cats - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cd-LtWtNvDw]Female Elephants Rescue A Drowning Baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rynvewVe21Y]Cat and Dolphins playing together - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26869


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Amelia

Awwwwwwwww


----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zA9KTw07Ax0]talking raven - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hkcx0os2N5g]Funny! Dog and squirrel friends playing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Bmhjf0rKe8]Surprised Kitty (Original) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_daN5_pUlnE]Dog Saves Her Puppy From Drowning in Pool: Hero Dog Video Caught on Tape - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Impala Jumps Into Car to Avoid Cheetahs [VIDEO] | HEAVY

Voice over says the impala purposely jumped into the van to avoid the cheetah. I doubt that very much. Apparently, the impala survived.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oYmzdvMoUUA]Blue Footed Booby Mating Dance - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## syrenn

simplelife


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Bottlenose dolphins can use learned vocal labels to address each other


----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Bottlenose dolphins can use learned vocal labels to address each other



"day of the 'dolphins"  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR11yIr8vXw]Day of the Dolphin - YouTube[/ame]

"fa loves pa."  so sad.......


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A Desert Fox visited us!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Well darn.

Never mind.


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26934


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMV7H5N5F-s]Friendliest seals ever? | Antarctica Ep2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ1tj7HZh2M&lc=eKqOzLYifdrn91IzT3cAUWy9Gh49Y-QwgCAEW3gdbW4]Otter Jumps in Car and Refuses to Leave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cgjh2rStI7w]Sea Otter pup - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lxXE4IEFiJI]Sea Otter Pup 2 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nupfxo2ihQc]Dog imitates baby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dpT42fn94xw]WILD LIFE POWER POINT PRESENTATION - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C_yTa2TudJQ]Cat Turns Treat Monster - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26995


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26996


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 26997


----------



## AyeCantSeeYou




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0&list=PL6375352A8C548D0B]Cat mom hugs baby kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1f2fDaItIc]wallaby - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MrBqEslJgQg]Hippo saves another animal - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8Mw_vKJ9wg]'Thrown Away' Dog Saves Little Girl's Life - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZ5ACLVjYwM&list=PLBkce6yFQh659eqUwJKuL-yhfgX-W0p58]Slow loris loves getting tickled http://bit.ly/14qLq8x - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UYDknB_e7G0]Baby deer mothering baby kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlPb8vsvcoM]Cute Puppy falling asleep. Golden retriever puppy - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0zMzfegs5s]Soldier Reunion Dog Crying - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ixvBFzG0kc]Boxing Cat Beats Up Dog For Touching Him - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> 'Thrown Away' Dog Saves Little Girl's Life - YouTube



Beautiful and Moving Story, Gatsby....Thanks!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZYF7e4H9X8&list=UUsCFq6T-ut6mRvC5MlZmjkw]How to get your cat to stop scratching the furniture - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj73JF_bhjc]Kitten Refuses to Leave Warm Bath! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=odswge5onwY&list=PLLh-9LOzujni1UjgX7A33a3i4HIgKN64w]Tasmanian Tiger/ thylacine combined footage - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Connery




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bku2thrhSA



That kitty thinks it has it's own giant toy. So many fun parts to bite. Lol


----------



## Starlight

TheGreatGatsby said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8bku2thrhSA



What a sweet dog, just trying to enjoy it's bone


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27112


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xw1C5T-fH2Y]Sad Dog Diary - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jHs5POy8-8Y]True Facts About The Aye Aye - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ40kixTLkw]Gentoo penguin answers back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yqobZ3F33QI]Baby Gentoo Penguin Chick 222 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NWuFoPguAlE]Playing with Pardus the black leopard at Cheetah Experience - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hiD2FuEMgJU]Sleeping Baby Leopard - Cheetah Experience Bloemfontein - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjatWMTMhVg]Have some of my quail, I insist - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Misty

Global warming has ruined polar bear's cable.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye

Inspecting the battlefield!


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

A Matilda and a mammal! - FIFA.com


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Misty

*Moo.*


----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Omg that's cute and a little bit naughty.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-lZIom_yErk]Lion Intimidates Crocodile - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6BmU49XG7w]Cat Kidnaps Puppies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd5S_wpOCNE]bengal cat talking to her kitten - ORIGINAL - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PPNED391eMU]Tsunami dog reunited with owner in Japan.flv - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_nkadPBEKFk]AMAZING! DOG SAVES ANOTHER INJURED DOG IN HIGHWAY - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EWxCM6llL60]Koko Responds to a Sad Movie - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## dailynewsflashe

cuuuuuuuuuuuute I love cats


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RH5zCTB7yRc]Animal Clip Of The Week- Gecko Saves Friend From Snake On A Wall! - WSHH WorldStarHipHop 2013 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GM7JnAvuYYA]A dog saves two girls from an icy river in Canada - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTMwrAefIVQ]Cutest bear attack ever - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Starlight

I can definitely identify with kitty...we could be non knitting twins lol

View attachment 27287


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Years ago, my mother put wrapped gifts for my cats on my xmas tree. She neglected to tell us that the gifts all contained catnip. We took her out to dinner and when we got home, there was nothing left of the tree, the gifts - actually, the entire living room was trashed. 

Cats were happy though and really, isn't that the most important thing?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

he plays dead  ...he hates  baths! ((( adorable cheeky  thing  )))



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=35qG2OQ-OD0]Dog plays dead to avoid taking a bath! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## jon_berzerk

*Crows vs Cat vs Cat Street Fight*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQd9kuXpUYU]Epic Cat Fight (cat's horror) Crows vs Cat vs Cat Street Fight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> he plays dead  ...he hates  baths! ((( adorable cheeky  thing  )))
> 
> 
> 
> Dog plays dead to avoid taking a bath! - YouTube



i have had to watch the youtube several times 

our dog (ringo) a chow 

does that same crap when she is to get a bath 

it is sickening --LOL


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFQaHFGhHOo]Wandering 12-year-old anteater called Tammy gets chaperone at London Zoo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JGy8GAdZy6E]Rhinos at the Houston Zoo: Their Story - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Misty

Connery said:


>



This is one of the sweetest pictures I've ever seen.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27365


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27366


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Here ya go - An overdose of AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW ...

Beware: some of these photos are SO sweet, they may actually have caloric content!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Luddly Neddite

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gZRuO1YSZis]Elephant Birth- the mother emotions......... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Starlight said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKXzrWSdgOE



I was just coming to post this video.

Love the song as well.


----------



## Starlight

Luddly Neddite said:


> Starlight said:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=cKXzrWSdgOE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was just coming to post this video.
> 
> Love the song as well.
Click to expand...


Looks like I won the race. lol I got it from a facebook friend this morning, Luddly, and I love the song too. It's amazing that our furry friends can get themselves into such tiny circles etc.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## percysunshine

A face only a mom could love...







Pug-Ugly Mugs: The World's Ugliest Dog Contest 2013


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lq_DSGqlPgs]LAST OF THE CAVE SEALS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wll8pS7LezM]Annie meets Pepper! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Misty

AngelsNDemons said:


>



I want one. So cute.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QOFDv3PZhqc&list=PLLh-9LOzujni1UjgX7A33a3i4HIgKN64w]Long video version - Giant Ant eater Adolpho - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Rat in the Hat




----------



## BDBoop

Not so much funny. Just steampunk kitteh.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Misty said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want one. So cute.
Click to expand...


If you can find a copy, Ring Of Bright Water by Gavin Maxwell, its a wonderful read. Its out of print but may be on Amazon, Ebay, etc.


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fj73JF_bhjc]Kitten Refuses to Leave Warm Bath! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VomdOBk7A3I]baby devils in the kitchen - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

Esmeralda said:


> Kitten Refuses to Leave Warm Bath! - YouTube



"HEY!! If you don't have a warm towel and an electric blanket ready, GTFO!"


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda

bdboop said:


> esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> kitten refuses to leave warm bath! - youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "hey!! If you don't have a warm towel and an electric blanket ready, gtfo!"
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## skye

Soldiers love their pets...and with reason...they know their  loyalty and faithfulness  and  they know they will love  you  not matter what. May God bless them. for an Eternity.













Australian soldier WW2 and pet bird


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mLqemKWrzLw]World's Cutest Koala - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

Cary Grant and his dog





​


----------



## skye

Aussies and their pet dog evacuating Egypt, 1941. 





An American soldier at a base in Australia, with pet joey. 1942.


----------



## BDBoop

Soldiers would be going through almost complete touch deprivation, were it not for those pets.


----------



## skye

BDBoop said:


> Soldiers would be going through almost complete touch deprivation, were it not for those pets.





God bless those soldiers pets.


----------



## Connery

Brave dog


----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## skye

they give comfort and they give Love and a reason to live.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g6BmU49XG7w]Cat Kidnaps Puppies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D35uQCtr4EY]2 chickens break up rabbit fight! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27458


----------



## skye




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

skye said:


>



Looks like my Belle.





She's an old lady now.





I still miss them.


----------



## Gracie

I am still grieving for Gracie too, hon.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye

with this adorable detective....I wrap up my night... bye bye ....   Good night!


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Luddly Neddite

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Bathing?

Or, tasting?


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Well, time to get to bed.  They've saved me a space!


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye




----------



## Kooshdakhaa




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Wolfsister77 said:


>



Poor sweet dogs.  At least they don't look all scrawny.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Lauren Pears is bringing Tokyo's cat cafes to London -- but she needs you (Wired UK)

(Click photo for montage)


----------



## Luddly Neddite

http://www.motifake.com/facebookview.php?id=86071


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Squirrel nest boxes Houses,Feeders and squirrel facts


----------



## Misty

Esmeralda said:


>



Lol I couldn't tell what the heck this was at first. That wrinkling cutie.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZYfic82Jmk0]Kevin and the black leopards - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April

A "caption this" moment..


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SpoSCfQmsU]Cat gets mail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Cat gets mail - YouTube



The mighty hunter! RAWR!!!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Ropey

Dairy Queen Commercial - Kittens in Bubbles on Vimeo

People have been asking where this came from. It's not a lolcat but it's a lol about cats.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Misty

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



Is this your back yard? Lol I want my baby giraffe back.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye




----------



## BDBoop

Reminds me of my all-time favorite.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6nCsLT0HMBY]Dog-E-Glow LED Dog Collars and Leashes - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anNzOJnj2ag]Work Hard, Glow Hard: Dog-E-Glow - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWBhP0EQ1lA]GEICO Hump Day Camel Commercial - Happier than a Camel on Wednesday - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs5QJi-dX-4]Geico - Hump Day REMIX "Guess What Day It Is" Camel (FINAL) Happier than a Camel on Wednesday - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VxAn4Tx96ZA]GEICO HUMP DAY COMMERCIAL: DUBSTEP REMIX - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Esmeralda said:


>



And here I sit.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## BDBoop

Connery said:


>



I canna see it.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27599


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Caption?




>^..^<


.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hmmm, another that needs a caption.

Ideas?


.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Love Walter Chandoha's cat photography.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April

Luddly Neddite said:


> Caption?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >^..^<
> 
> 
> .



"I hate you"..


----------



## April

Luddly Neddite said:


> Hmmm, another that needs a caption.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> .



"I will eat you"...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_xwtWIZYkP0]The Honorary Lion - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery

BDBoop said:


> I canna see it.



This is better


----------



## Connery




----------



## Esmeralda

AngelsNDemons said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, another that needs a caption.
> 
> Ideas?
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "I will eat you"...
Click to expand...


It's a beautiful animal. It think he is thinking, "You may think you are the superior species, but you would be wrong."

This particular cat, because of the expression in his eyes, reminds me of this poem:

THE TYGER (from Songs Of Experience),  By William Blake

Tyger! Tyger! burning bright 
In the forests of the night, 
What immortal hand or eye 
Could frame thy fearful symmetry? 

In what distant deeps or skies 
Burnt the fire of thine eyes? 
On what wings dare he aspire? 
What the hand dare sieze the fire? 


And what shoulder, & what art. 
Could twist the sinews of thy heart? 
And when thy heart began to beat, 
What dread hand? & what dread feet? 


What the hammer? what the chain? 
In what furnace was thy brain? 
What the anvil? what dread grasp 
Dare its deadly terrors clasp? 


When the stars threw down their spears, 
And watered heaven with their tears, 
Did he smile his work to see? 
Did he who made the Lamb make thee? 


Tyger! Tyger! burning bright 
In the forests of the night, 
What immortal hand or eye 
Dare frame thy fearful symmetry? 


1794


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

"This incredibly cute behavior is actually an important survival tool.  The younger bears are obviously not as big or hardy as the adult model, so they lack the important layer of insulating fat that adult polar bears use to navigate through the harsh climate of the frozen north.  Baby bears will hop on Pop when it&#8217;s time to leave the den or navigate through deep snow, but it&#8217;s pretty rare for a bear to be caught giving Junior a ride through water.  Amateur photographer Angela Plumb&#8217;s capture of this event is pretty important evidence of a very rare bear survival technique."






A Piggy-Bear Ride » Popular Fidelity » Images


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

This is probably my favorite.  X-out the green box, that thing is irritating.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vw4KVoEVcr0]Cat mom hugs baby kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite

> A husky puppy is transported in a child's push chair, on a snowy street downtown Bucharest, Romania, Friday, Dec. 17, 2010. (AP Photo/Vadim Ghirda)



Its from the slideshow here -

Corgi Puppy Must Defeat Green Ball


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This photo provided by the Chicago Zoological Society shows 10 African wild dog puppies, six males and four females, huddling with their mother, Kim, at Brookfield Zoo in Broofield, Ill. (AP Photo/Chicago Zoological Society, Jim Schulz)


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is the first time I've seen a colt cuddle in mom's lap.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sorry, I can't get either of these two so, instead, check this out -

http://photos.ellen.warnerbros.com/galleries/unlikely_pairs?adid=menu_photos#259093


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Ropey




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Meant to tell you, I captioned this ... 

*I AM COUNT WATERMELON!*


----------



## Againsheila

found on Facebook:

ATTENTION HUNTERS
I scouted the area all summer. . . I searched out the best location for my tree-stand . . ... I set it all up a month ahead of time . . . I trailed the herd . . . I picked out a trophy buck .. .. Two days before opening day I rechecked every aspect of the hunt . .. Everything was in place . . .. Sunday morning, I woke up at 2 am . .. . I put on my camo, loaded my pack, set out for my stand . . . This was destined to be an epic hunt . . .. As I approached my deer stand . . . . . . . I changed my mind, decided to go to church instead.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

againsheila said:


> found on facebook:
> 
> Attention hunters
> i scouted the area all summer. . . I searched out the best location for my tree-stand . . ... I set it all up a month ahead of time . . . I trailed the herd . . . I picked out a trophy buck .. .. Two days before opening day i rechecked every aspect of the hunt . .. Everything was in place . . .. Sunday morning, i woke up at 2 am . .. . I put on my camo, loaded my pack, set out for my stand . . . This was destined to be an epic hunt . . .. As i approached my deer stand . . . . . . . I changed my mind, decided to go to church instead.



i love it!!!!!


----------



## skye




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Luddly Neddite

A kitten named Lucky

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5fVusgCVkPg]The Rescue - YouTube[/ame]

The rest of the story -

Firefighter Rescues A Kitten From A Burning House, Catches It All On A GoPro Camera (VIDEO)

The slideshow is adorable


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> A volunteer displays a newly-born cat delivered by a rescued stray cat at the home of cat lover Duo Zirong on July 10, 2007 in Shanghai, China. (Photo by China Photos/Getty Images)



This is from the slideshow linked in the above post.


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LUaD4SpoWIM]Funny cats that talk perfectly - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wildcard said:


> Funny cats that talk perfectly - YouTube



All cats talk perfectly. 

Just ask them.


----------



## April

Luddly Neddite said:


> A volunteer displays a newly-born cat delivered by a rescued stray cat at the home of cat lover Duo Zirong on July 10, 2007 in Shanghai, China. (Photo by China Photos/Getty Images)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is from the slideshow linked in the above post.
Click to expand...


A tiny baby mew mew!


----------



## BDBoop

My favorite.


----------



## Esmeralda

Againsheila said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-gsy9O5GRKc]Einstein sings, "Who Let The Dogs Out". - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEBLt6Kd9EY&feature=player_detailpage]Ducks blown off their feet by the wind - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=MxwH9RbQzJ0]Video 34: CUTENESS OVERLOAD!! A dog sleeping with his KITTENS - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

By far and away, this is the best thread ever on this board. 

I love them ALL!


----------



## Amelia

It is a pretty cool thread if I do say so myself.  Thanks to everyone for keeping it going.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Retired Military Working Dog discovers first kitten 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttrNjqT9KJc&list=PLxnNMujH6Vd3PcjVXuE_ciezxLKxgApyh]Retired Military Working Dog discovers first kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kitten Scares Big Dog

Short and cute -

Kitten Scares Big Dog (VIDEO)


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Video

Puppies Experiencing Fall For The First Time Will Make Your Heart Explode

With puppies, everything is a new adventure.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## BDBoop

I'll refer to this one as 'children and other small animals.'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8yX1St665Hw]Baby laughs while sleeping! Cutest thing ever! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## skye




----------



## Esmeralda

skye said:


>



The director of the latest Alvin and the Chipmunks movie?


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I CAN HAZ GRASS?




Source has a lot of animal photos -

http://imgur.com/N4jynEM


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Caption anyone?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Caption anyone?



"I'm up, I'm walkin', what's next?"


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=afsBBRbQb_I]Turtle Hatch #27 @ 37th ave Oak Island - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Luddly Neddite

..................... ooooh, yeah man, but just a little to the left .............


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

Luddly Neddite ...your last 3 pics don't show on my computer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

lol ..  now I can see 2


----------



## skye

and 3 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> Luddly Neddite ...your last 3 pics don't show on my computer.



Sorry, I don't know why that would be or how to change it.

But, hey - you've got a birthday coming up, right?

Buy a new computer.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

They came from here -

Dump A Day Funny Pictures - 45 Pics

But I still say a new computer is the better idea.


----------



## skye

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite ...your last 3 pics don't show on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know why that would be or how to change it.
> 
> But, hey - you've got a birthday coming up, right?
> 
> Buy a new computer.
Click to expand...


I don't have a birthday coming up!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite ...your last 3 pics don't show on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know why that would be or how to change it.
> 
> But, hey - you've got a birthday coming up, right?
> 
> Buy a new computer.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't have a birthday coming up!
Click to expand...


Sure you do. Even if you just had a birthday, you've got another one is less than a year. 

Did you know that most people die within 6 months of their birthday?

Its true.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know why that would be or how to change it.
> 
> But, hey - you've got a birthday coming up, right?
> 
> Buy a new computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a birthday coming up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do. Even if you just had a birthday, you've got another one is less than a year.
> 
> Did you know that most people die within 6 months of their birthday?
> 
> Its true.
Click to expand...



nope...didn't know that.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a birthday coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sure you do. Even if you just had a birthday, you've got another one is less than a year.
> 
> Did you know that most people die within 6 months of their birthday?
> 
> Its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope...didn't know that.
Click to expand...


Its a shaggy dog joke.

Twelve months in the year so of course, you die within 6 months of your birthday.


----------



## Againsheila

skye said:


> Luddly Neddite ...your last 3 pics don't show on my computer.



Be grateful, be very grateful


----------



## jon_berzerk

skye said:


> luddly neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> i don't have a birthday coming up!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sure you do. Even if you just had a birthday, you've got another one is less than a year.
> 
> Did you know that most people die within 6 months of their birthday?
> 
> Its true.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> nope...didn't know that.
Click to expand...


--lol


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Againsheila said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite ...your last 3 pics don't show on my computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be grateful, be very grateful
Click to expand...


What is wrong with what I have posted in this thread?


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I don't know why that would be or how to change it.
> 
> But, hey - you've got a birthday coming up, right?
> 
> Buy a new computer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have a birthday coming up!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure you do. Even if you just had a birthday, you've got another one is less than a year.
> 
> *Did you know that most people die within 6 months of their birthday?*Its true.
Click to expand...


No way!!


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5FK6kGmBi8&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Birds That Can Curse - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Wildcard said:


> Birds That Can Curse - YouTube


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


>



When I was in college, I had two cats. In the morning, when they wanted me to get up and let them out, they would do a 'flying circus' routine over my bed.  The dresser was on one side of the room and the ironing board on the other, with the bed in the middle.  They would leap from the ironing board to the bed to the dresser and back again, doing it in turns so they were like a team of acrobats flying past each other over my body, until I woke up and let them go outside.  

Critters.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda

BDBoop said:


>



Very cute!


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Both posts, very funny!


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in college, I had two cats. In the morning, when they wanted me to get up and let them out, they would do a 'flying circus' routine over my bed.  The dresser was on one side of the room and the ironing board on the other, with the bed in the middle.  They would leap from the ironing board to the bed to the dresser and back again, doing it in turns so they were like a team of acrobats flying past each other over my body, until I woke up and let them go outside.
> 
> Critters.
Click to expand...


They're like little kids, playing "floor is lava". Ours do that too. From window to bed to chest to couch and back again until we finally get up and get them some breakfast.

We have an enormous Maine coon we rescued from a kitten mill. Every morning, he stretches out, full length, on my body. His head will be over my face and he will purr loudly and, if I'm really lucky (yeeesh), he drools. 

I came home yesterday with bags that I put on the kitchen table. I went about doing their dinner but heard him rustling in a bag, as he always does. I went to separate him from my purchases but something spooked him and he took a flying leap off the table with the bag looped around his neck. 

In the bag were heavy cans and, at about 90 mph, he ran the length of the house, terrifying the other cat who came running toward the kitchen, came nose to nose with the dog, did a U-turn and ran into (The Great) Catsby, scaring him even more. 

Then up the stairs to my studio and back down - all while dragging the heavy plastic bag that was pretty shredded by then and had left a trail of heavy cans. 

The dog, meanwhile, just kept looking hopefully up at his dinner dish. The look on his face was "huh?"

Catsby finally hid under a chair and I was able to calm him and quietly disentangle him. 

 A day in the life of -


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in college, I had two cats. In the morning, when they wanted me to get up and let them out, they would do a 'flying circus' routine over my bed.  The dresser was on one side of the room and the ironing board on the other, with the bed in the middle.  They would leap from the ironing board to the bed to the dresser and back again, doing it in turns so they were like a team of acrobats flying past each other over my body, until I woke up and let them go outside.
> 
> Critters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're like little kids, playing "floor is lava". Ours do that too. From window to bed to chest to couch and back again until we finally get up and get them some breakfast.
> 
> We have an enormous Maine coon we rescued from a kitten mill. Every morning, he stretches out, full length, on my body. His head will be over my face and he will purr loudly and, if I'm really lucky (yeeesh), he drools.
> 
> I came home yesterday with bags that I put on the kitchen table. I went about doing their dinner but heard him rustling in a bag, as he always does. I went to separate him from my purchases but something spooked him and he took a flying leap off the table with the bag looped around his neck.
> 
> In the bag were heavy cans and, at about 90 mph, he ran the length of the house, terrifying the other cat who came running toward the kitchen, came nose to nose with the dog, did a U-turn and ran into (The Great) Catsby, scaring him even more.
> 
> Then up the stairs to my studio and back down - all while dragging the heavy plastic bag that was pretty shredded by then and had left a trail of heavy cans.
> 
> The dog, meanwhile, just kept looking hopefully up at his dinner dish. The look on his face was "huh?"
> 
> Catsby finally hid under a chair and I was able to calm him and quietly disentangle him.
> 
> A day in the life of -
Click to expand...


LOL  Good story.  We should have a thread for pet/animal stories.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YG_oqZOSZtU]Hilarious Red Panda Videos... - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Esmeralda

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



The gang's all here.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aF399DNTMlo]Happiest Ferret in the World - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gFkdcsgPke4]Mommy Opossum Carries 15 Babies - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April

TheGreatGatsby said:


>



WTF is that thing???


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pmLSvW76Hpo]Chattering Squirrels (part 1) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

From SFC Ollie, the coffee thread.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Rescuing endangered amphibians | Toronto Star


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Needs Fried Rice


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Look at those eyes!!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Misty




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in college, I had two cats. In the morning, when they wanted me to get up and let them out, they would do a 'flying circus' routine over my bed.  The dresser was on one side of the room and the ironing board on the other, with the bed in the middle.  They would leap from the ironing board to the bed to the dresser and back again, doing it in turns so they were like a team of acrobats flying past each other over my body, until I woke up and let them go outside.
> 
> Critters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They're like little kids, playing "floor is lava". Ours do that too. From window to bed to chest to couch and back again until we finally get up and get them some breakfast.
> 
> We have an enormous Maine coon we rescued from a kitten mill. Every morning, he stretches out, full length, on my body. His head will be over my face and he will purr loudly and, if I'm really lucky (yeeesh), he drools.
> 
> I came home yesterday with bags that I put on the kitchen table. I went about doing their dinner but heard him rustling in a bag, as he always does. I went to separate him from my purchases but something spooked him and he took a flying leap off the table with the bag looped around his neck.
> 
> In the bag were heavy cans and, at about 90 mph, he ran the length of the house, terrifying the other cat who came running toward the kitchen, came nose to nose with the dog, did a U-turn and ran into (The Great) Catsby, scaring him even more.
> 
> Then up the stairs to my studio and back down - all while dragging the heavy plastic bag that was pretty shredded by then and had left a trail of heavy cans.
> 
> The dog, meanwhile, just kept looking hopefully up at his dinner dish. The look on his face was "huh?"
> 
> Catsby finally hid under a chair and I was able to calm him and quietly disentangle him.
> 
> A day in the life of -
Click to expand...


That's hilarious, Luddly!  The same thing happened with my daughters cat, only there were no cans in the bag.


----------



## BDBoop

"Run, Fred!"


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


>



Must be making the FB rounds - I put this one up earlier this afternoon.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Againsheila

BDBoop said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be making the FB rounds - I put this one up earlier this afternoon.
Click to expand...


sorry, guess I'm a little slow...


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## BDBoop

Againsheila said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Must be making the FB rounds - I put this one up earlier this afternoon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> sorry, guess I'm a little slow...
Click to expand...


No, that's silly. I probably miss 75% of this thread. I just thought it was kind of cute - apparently, to some degree, we have the same sense of humor.


----------



## BDBoop

Daddy


----------



## Gracie

I can't pin attachments.


----------



## BDBoop

BDBoop said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be making the FB rounds - I put this one up earlier this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry, guess I'm a little slow...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, that's silly. I probably miss 75% of this thread. I just thought it was kind of cute - apparently, to some degree, we have the same sense of humor.
Click to expand...




Gracie said:


> I can't pin attachments.



Click on it to full size, then right click, save, upload pin, then delete from hard drive.

If you still want to aim people here, edit the URL into your pin.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 27959


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Good thing they don't have thumbs.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is my Maine coon. 





=============


----------



## strollingbones




----------



## strollingbones

i am friend to the spider:


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q54lVO7elt0]Red Dwarf - The Cat - That be mine! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## strollingbones

Luddly Neddite said:


>




the last two brought tears of laughter....


----------



## Luddly Neddite

strollingbones said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the last two brought tears of laughter....
Click to expand...


We had never heard of LOL Cats/I can haz cheezeburger until we went to Boston some years ago to spend xmas with our kids and brand new grand son. Much oohing and awwing over the baby but then son showed us the LOL Cats site and we laughed until we couldn't stand looking at any more.  

Later, they said they were just little miffed that we spent more time with LOL Cats than with our grandson. In our defense -- the baby was just a baby. Wonderful beyond words but, well, what do babies do? Once you've been spit up on and changed a diaper, that's pretty much it until after the nap, right?


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Wolfsister77 said:


>



awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww

Dogs are such good sports.

And, they're adorable.


----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite

VIDEO: Baby elephant tries his darndest to wake sleeping dog... | Mail Online

The video is at the link above.


----------



## BDBoop

Henri!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jmZqUC3jFOU]Henri - Black Cat Ball - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28038


----------



## April




----------



## skye

~~~~~~~


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## BDBoop

Cuteness overload, part I.


----------



## BDBoop

Part II.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Esmeralda

Wolfsister77 said:


>



Love the new avatar.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wavh47RpLz4]Nellie the Sea Otter stacks cups at Point Defiance Zoo & Aquarium - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28068


----------



## Amelia




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrGlAIMPb3o]Cute Duckling Reloaded - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## percysunshine

This fits on a critter thread;

How Do Animals Sound In Different Languages? | Bored Panda


----------



## April

Esmeralda said:


>


----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Gracie

BACK on topic:


----------



## earlycuyler

Gracie said:


> BACK on topic:



^Ya, this here.


----------



## April

Oh Ehm Gee peeplze...get a grip and take this shit to the flame zone...
I will delete your posts as you asked, Gracie.


----------



## Gracie

Thank you Angel, you angel you.


----------



## Gracie

Ok..off to my Pinterest to find more LOL critters!

BRB


----------



## Gracie

Eagle Party!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mBCZRPrOgzk]Kitten Won't Give Up Cigarette - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

my printer tech arrived today​


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=00KM53yZi2A]Cat Vs Printer (with the original sound) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

cause of high water bill discovered. a true story​
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WofFb_eOxxA]Gizmo Flushes - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

George, the 7 Foot Tall Great Dane. that's a record or so they say. I didn't realize how hugh they were




more photos here

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZ4waaPMOYM]Giant George the Great Dane: World's Tallest Dog Tackles Facebook, YouTube and Even Oprah! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet




----------



## Gracie

A big thank you to our canine soldiers! Good boy! Good girl!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Gracie said:


> Eagle Party!!



I heard a broadcast on NPR about a fish processing place. They would put the garbage, heads, entrails out for the eagles. It got to be a real problem though because the eagles would grab, fly off with their goodies but sometimes drop them - on people's heads, on their cars, on their clean laundry hanging out on the line. 

We have eagles where I live. Over time, I've gotten some good photos. We also have a huge nest that we monitor every year. Its great to watch the eaglets.

I really love this thread.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

namvet said:


> George, the 7 Foot Tall Great Dane. that's a record or so they say. I didn't realize how hugh they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here
> 
> Giant George the Great Dane: World's Tallest Dog Tackles Facebook, YouTube and Even Oprah! - YouTube



In case you missed this thread --

http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/319528-george-the-giant-great-dane-has-died.html


----------



## namvet

Luddly Neddite said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> George, the 7 Foot Tall Great Dane. that's a record or so they say. I didn't realize how hugh they were
> 
> 
> 
> 
> more photos here
> 
> Giant George the Great Dane: World's Tallest Dog Tackles Facebook, YouTube and Even Oprah! - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case you missed this thread --
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/pets/319528-george-the-giant-great-dane-has-died.html
Click to expand...


yes I saw that. to bad


----------



## namvet




----------



## Starlight

So Sweet


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

I don't ask much.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJ40kixTLkw]Gentoo penguin answers back - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Sorrow!!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## percysunshine

First 100 days of life time lapse;

Time-Lapse Video of Baby Giant Panda Twins? First 100 Days


----------



## BDBoop

I understand.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opGVNLImgw4]WTF kitty! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## BDBoop

There is that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## BDBoop

How to entertain your cat or dog.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia

A classic!


----------



## Amelia

They came to play: Behind the scenes at the Kitten Bowl - NY Daily News


----------



## April




----------



## Amelia




----------



## April




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cJTRCtwf_X0]Sea Otter Hoop Dreams - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

The sound of mewsic: Austrians seek creature comforts with its first 'cat cafe'


Cat cafe opens in Europe with Austria's Cafe Neko | Mail Online


----------



## Esmeralda

Military dog in Afghanistan


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Swedish police dogs


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

My profile pic.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

View attachment 28224


----------



## skye

kitty soup!


----------



## AquaAthena

Esmeralda said:


>



Fantastic pictures Esmeralda. The Papillons look like my former boy, "Happy."  He lived up to his name, and spread the wealth where ever we went.  What a joy, the little boy.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

This is not news.


----------



## earlycuyler

AquaAthena said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fantastic pictures Esmeralda. The Papillons look like my former boy, "Happy."  He lived up to his name, and spread the wealth where ever we went.  What a joy, the little boy.
Click to expand...


My Dad had a pap that would flush birds. The dog would just go bonker when ever it saw a shot gun. Must not have been pure I guess.


----------



## naomibee

cute dog.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Amelia

Dot Com said:


>





The motion in your avi tricked my eye and made the little cub's mouth look like it was moving.  Very cute.


----------



## April




----------



## April

Love is love...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFvhndUz5ck&feature=player_embedded]Elk on our Trampoline - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Lioness Hugs Conservationist Who Saved Her (PHOTO)


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## namvet

it started with a huge pile of wood, a love for cats and obscene amount of free time.






photos


----------



## April




----------



## percysunshine

Japanese Company Creates Wine for Cats - PawNation


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

^
^
^
Captain of my Heart!


----------



## namvet

skye said:


> ^
> ^
> ^
> Captain of my Heart!



shoot it or salute it ???


----------



## skye

Salute!!!!!!!  ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Amelia

I know the person who knows this bunny.  The bunny is still out in the wilds of the neighborhood but somewhat protected by watchful eyes at the same time.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PhpyYzJt33Y]Eastern Cottontail Wild Rabbit Bunny Pulling Out Fur, Washing Her Ears, etc. - YouTube[/ame]

The description from the video:



> I befriended this wild Eastern Cottontail rabbit in her first year, which was last year, 2012. This short video shows her doing a variety of interesting and amusing things: Washing her ears, licking her toes, pulling out fur to put on her nest of babies to keep them warm, eating a pear, cracked corn, and a leaf, outsmarting the neighbor's trap to get some sunflower seeds, stretching, etc.


----------



## Esmeralda

AngelsNDemons said:


>



We had a male dog who took over a litter of kittens like this. The mother didn't want anything to do with them.  We would lock her in the room with them so she'd feed them, then she'd go outside and ignore them, so the male dog looked after them and  mothered them.


----------



## Esmeralda

Kindergarten


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tXwiY_TIFa0]Little kitten playing with his samoyed (Vidor)  - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoO0er943ok]Mean cat slaps dog - YouTube[/ame]

I think this one is hilarious.


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHT1nAX46dM]!!SQUIRREL ADOPTED BY CAT LEARNS TO PURR!! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Ah!  Just got the double meaning!!  LOL


----------



## namvet

Loud Sounds Coming From Their Walls. When They Cut Into It






see what they found here...........link


----------



## Connery




----------



## Luddly Neddite

.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

namvet said:


> Loud Sounds Coming From Their Walls. When They Cut Into It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what they found here...........link



What a little heart breaker and looks like he has an upper respiratory infection. 

This actually happened to our son. They did huge work on their new house in Cambridge. The electrician left, they missed one of the cats and then heard her in the wall. They took a video as our son took the wall out and pulled poor cat out. 

I was living in an apartment in Denver, late 60s, one of my kittens managed to get into a heating duct. This was back when there was a fire furnace in the basement of older buildings. Between the landlord and other tenants, we tore that place apart to resuce the kitten.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>



Sad.


----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Connery

Luddly Neddite said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loud Sounds Coming From Their Walls. When They Cut Into It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what they found here...........link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a little heart breaker and looks like he has an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> This actually happened to our son. They did huge work on their new house in Cambridge. The electrician left, they missed one of the cats and then heard her in the wall. They took a video as our son took the wall out and pulled poor cat out.
> 
> I was living in an apartment in Denver, late 60s, one of my kittens managed to get into a heating duct. This was back when there was a fire furnace in the basement of older buildings. Between the landlord and other tenants, *we tore that place apart to resuce the kitten*.
Click to expand...



That's  what it is all about my friend!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Connery said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Loud Sounds Coming From Their Walls. When They Cut Into It
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> see what they found here...........link
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a little heart breaker and looks like he has an upper respiratory infection.
> 
> This actually happened to our son. They did huge work on their new house in Cambridge. The electrician left, they missed one of the cats and then heard her in the wall. They took a video as our son took the wall out and pulled poor cat out.
> 
> I was living in an apartment in Denver, late 60s, one of my kittens managed to get into a heating duct. This was back when there was a fire furnace in the basement of older buildings. Between the landlord and other tenants, *we tore that place apart to resuce the kitten*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That's  what it is all about my friend!!!!!
Click to expand...


I was never more proud and more impressed with my son (step-son, actually) than in that video. Tearing that wall out right after the work had been done was going to cost them but there was never a cross word. He held his own hand where it could have been hurt because he didn't want the cat to accidentally get hurt. Coaxed her out, held and petted her and we could hear him cooing, "Who's a silly Abby cat" while he comforted her. Loved him to pieces in that video.

One time in Tucson, I got a call about a cat and kittens in a tiny crack between two buildings that were scheduled to be closed up. I took my snake tongs to drove into town. Found my friends in front of the crack, refusing to move, cops had been called and the workmen were waiting. I was able to get all the kittens and, thankfully, where kittens go, mom cats follow. I have photos of me laying on the sidewalk in downtown Tucson, hauling kittens from between buildings with my snake tongs. 

I agree. That really is what its all about.


----------



## namvet




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Turn on your speakers.
I wonder if they're hungry or if they see their keeper. Zoo animals usually ignore people but always see their keeper.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sFqeWTfVi3I]Otters at Chester zoo - petes b'day 2008 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Connery




----------



## April




----------



## skye




----------



## Spoonman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LpoSbeyFx-o&feature=youtu.be]MVI 0368 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie




----------



## skye

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO omg noooooooo  ^^^^^^


----------



## skye

not LSD....

what


----------



## Gracie

It's a joke, skye. You know. Ha ha joke?


----------



## skye

Gracie said:


> It's a joke, skye. You know. Ha ha joke?




I know.


----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Dot Com




----------



## BDBoop

Stowaway!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQ1tj7HZh2M]Otter Jumps in Car and Refuses to Leave - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BZJPPmbJ7_E]Kitten Bun Bun's Funny Reactions to Camera - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop

OMG, for adorable!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkLJXKgEVXY]let me sleep! (??? ??? ???????!) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Connery said:


>



Ya know ... You have posted at least two really adorable photos of really adorable kittens in really adorable teacups. 

Did you take the photos?

Are you trying to tell us something?

What are you up to?

Is this a new kind of tea?

_Kitten Tea - Naturally so sweet it will give you cavities!_

Is this a cry for help? 

A desperate request for an intervention?

.....

Or are you on the payroll of a rescue organization?

cuz, see, those photos are really making me want a KITTENNNN !!


----------



## skye

Esmeralda said:


>





The white kitty looks like Elvis!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Connery




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Connery said:


>



Oh thanks a lot. 

You're a classic enabler. 

Or, maybe I'm just an addict. 

Adorable.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## BDBoop

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZgac4I8QW8]Polite Dogs Wipe Their Feet - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Connery said:


>


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


> Connery said:
Click to expand...


Piling on now?

(I really do love the teacup photos.)


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Camera thief!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=x5DyBkYKqnM]octopus steals my video camera and swims off with it (while it's Recording) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Piling on now?
> 
> (I really do love the teacup photos.)
Click to expand...


Naw. I like the teacup kitties too.  Just happened across the potted lab picture and it remined me of the teacup kitties. But lab puppies are adorable too.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Yep, puppers are adorable too.


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J11uu8L8FTY]BIG CATS like boxes too! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sLR0vgpeWI&feature=player_embedded]Who let the dog out?! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Connery




----------



## April




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Dot Com




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zvM83XAtrK4]Show Me Your Junk Dog - YouTube[/ame]

Nasty dog!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d79ArrL8VRg]The Orangutan and the Hound - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAcdvmnZ_GM]Baby Panda Sneezing - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Drumhead

I think this is within the theme of this thread...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14DYUQtGuV4]Cat Nip Trip - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April

26 Heartwarming pictures of animal rescues | Amazing Creatures


----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^That is  sooooooooooo good!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

LUV IT!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfsister77

Happy Thanksgiving!!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Drumhead

Whaddayamean there's no more leftovers?????


----------



## skye




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## BDBoop

Cross-posted in the Christmas avatar thread, for the Grinches in the house.


----------



## April

Wolfsister77 said:


>



LOLOL @ the cat stuck in the box....


----------



## Gracie

I'm busting up at Skye's pic of the dog calling the baby PINKIE. LOL


----------



## Drumhead

Yeah, I'm cute. Just ask me, I'll tell you.


----------



## Drumhead

I hate winter - I always have a case of the frizzies!


----------



## Drumhead

Staring contest starts.... now!


----------



## percysunshine

Victoria's Secret in the third world;






Photo Essay: Goats in Sweaters - Modern Farmer

.


----------



## April

percysunshine said:


> Victoria's Secret in the third world;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Essay: Goats in Sweaters - Modern Farmer
> 
> .


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhPgIOcDl6k]Christmas Kitty Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Connery




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## namvet




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $cat with christmas present.bmp


----------



## Mertex

Starlight said:


> View attachment 28604




that looks like my cat......


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

percysunshine said:


> Victoria's Secret in the third world;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Photo Essay: Goats in Sweaters - Modern Farmer
> 
> .



This is really quite stunning. 

Hard to pick out one, but I think my fave is the  shabby-chic- GQ-looking guy. The way one hand just trails across the back of the neck, nonchalant, as though he sees this every day on his way to work.

The whole thing is a sort of third world variation on a swimsuit issue.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

AngelsNDemons said:


> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL @ the cat stuck in the box....
Click to expand...


I wonder about the one in the jar. 

Doesn't look like it would be easy for him to get out.


----------



## April




----------



## April

Luddly Neddite said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wolfsister77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOLOL @ the cat stuck in the box....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I wonder about the one in the jar.
> 
> Doesn't look like it would be easy for him to get out.
Click to expand...


I was thinking the same thing....


----------



## skye

How can you be angry with them??? they mean well LOL!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

Look!!! It's a PUP holder!


----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Caption: OMG that's the last bus!!!


----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery

One of my little girls wanted to get in this photo op.


----------



## Starlight

View attachment $cat answer cats meows.bmp


----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Againsheila




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=D2SoGHFM18I]Fox Dives Headfirst Into Snow | North America - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

Wolfsister77 said:


>



Holy cow. Somebody cross bred a Labrador Retriever with a polar bear.


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## BDBoop

Starlight said:


> View attachment 28633



I usually answered with 'Honey, it's okay.'

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LvqzubPZjHE]Corgi on a Carousel - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

This would never happen to a Weiner dog;


VA Viper: Compilation: Dogs Terrified Of Walking Past Cats

LOL


----------



## Amelia

The 35 Naughtiest Dogs On The Planet. You'll Laugh So Hard When You See What They Did! | Distractify


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esmeralda said:


>



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2wutEzjy_E]Three Dog Night-Joy To The World-Jeremiah Was A Bullfrog - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April

Amelia said:


> The 35 Naughtiest Dogs On The Planet. You'll Laugh So Hard When You See What They Did! | Distractify


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Amelia said:


> The 35 Naughtiest Dogs On The Planet. You'll Laugh So Hard When You See What They Did! | Distractify



Okay, so I'm laughing so hard I have tears running down my face BUT

I think #2 is really interesting. 

What if, oh, I don't know, but just what if there's something odd or even wrong with the guy's left foot? 

Dogs smell cancer. 

Isn't it possible the dog is reacting to something about THAT foot? 

Athlete's foot or an ingrown toenail or 

Never mind.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Now who among us hasn't had a day like this?


----------



## Amelia

Luddly Neddite said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> The 35 Naughtiest Dogs On The Planet. You'll Laugh So Hard When You See What They Did! | Distractify
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, so I'm laughing so hard I have tears running down my face BUT
> 
> I think #2 is really interesting.
> 
> What if, oh, I don't know, but just what if there's something odd or even wrong with the guy's left foot?
> 
> Dogs smell cancer.
> 
> Isn't it possible the dog is reacting to something about THAT foot?
> 
> Athlete's foot or an ingrown toenail or
> 
> Never mind.
Click to expand...




Makes sense to me.


----------



## Amelia

He Found a Frozen Baby Squirrel. Then, He Rescued Him.


----------



## April




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $cat kitten with hat to side.bmp


----------



## skye

Come back silly adorable duckling......come here now!


----------



## Connery




----------



## April




----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmUM-OCbnuU]Cats In Christmas Trees | AFV Holiday Compilation | AFV - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

Luddly Neddite said:


> Now who among us hasn't had a day like this?





Stuck alone in a tree with a hard-on and no company? It has been a few years, but...


.


----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFgQ6j4yvU8]Mother cat calling her kitten - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## namvet

woner if those floor robots really work ??

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LQ-jv8g1YVI]Roomba Driver - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## April

A total "caption this" image!!


----------



## Amelia

"Now you know why grandma got run over by the reindeer"


----------



## Esmeralda

AngelsNDemons said:


> A total "caption this" image!!





> Yeah, right.
> 
> 
> You folks need to get a life.


----------



## percysunshine

AngelsNDemons said:


> A total "caption this" image!!





*"Paybacks are a bitch"*

.


----------



## Starlight

namvet said:


> woner if those floor robots really work ??
> 
> Roomba Driver - YouTube



I have one, but am not really impressed with it, namvet. Mine doesn't want to stay in the room and finish it...it keeps wandering off to other rooms. There are cones you use, to cordon off the room, and mine would just move them over and take off...had a mind of it's own.


----------



## Starlight

*Are You Sure This Is My Bed?*

View attachment $dog are you sure this is  my bed.bmp


----------



## namvet




----------



## Luddly Neddite

percysunshine said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now who among us hasn't had a day like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stuck alone in a tree with a hard-on and no company? It has been a few years, but...
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Well now, see ... That's your problem right there:

That's not a hard on. 

Its his tail .


----------



## Luddly Neddite

namvet said:


> woner if those floor robots really work ??
> 
> Roomba Driver - YouTube



We've got one, works fine.

Our cats go up high and glare down at it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

10 Cats That Got Famous For Their Awesome Fur Markings | Bored Panda


----------



## Luddly Neddite

34 animals and their mini-me counterparts

34 Animals With Their Adorable Mini-Me Counterparts | Bored Panda

Some of these are just way too adorable.


----------



## skye




----------



## BDBoop

180°


----------



## April

BDBoop said:


> 180°



LOLOL! It's a Merkitty!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


>



We could learn a lot from the so-called "lower" animals.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X9Sox5TXFPY]My German Shepherd "Bravo" watching Mishka saying "I love you." - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Amelia

Mertex said:


>




Um ... thanks?


----------



## Mertex

Amelia said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... thanks?
Click to expand...


I found some in my compost.....they had grown twice as big as their normal size....must have been eating good......


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie




----------



## BDBoop

Some things always stay the same.


----------



## jon_berzerk

Animal Magnetism &#8211; The Dakota Red Fox


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## BDBoop

I'm in love.


----------



## Drumhead

Not too sure how long this link will remain valid, but here you go.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_RAtNcdKRoI]PINK FLOYD Mademoiselle Nobs Live at Pompei 1972 - YouTube[/ame]

(I do not sing nearly that well)


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye

Esmeralda said:


>



Adorable! 

you know my cat is always doing that to me I wonder why do they do that our  little darlings?

I luv him so


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

skye said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Adorable!
> 
> you know my cat is always doing that to me I wonder why do they do that our  little darlings?
> 
> I luv him so
Click to expand...


Its a holdover from kitten behavior. The kitten kneads mom's mamm's to get her milk to come down.


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynFWe6TssU0#t=244[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dang.
Them Canadians are tough.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

And, still more Canadians -


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

How to wrap a cat - turn up the speakers. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jm3dm5J5r0A]How To Wrap A Cat For Christmas - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> How to wrap a cat - turn up the speakers.
> 
> How To Wrap A Cat For Christmas - YouTube


----------



## skye

A Furry Merry Christmas  to all!


----------



## BDBoop

A little Corgi stalking, nothing to see here ...

Corgi Meets Newborn Baby For The First Time


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Mertex said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... thanks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I found some in my compost.....they had grown twice as big as their normal size....must have been eating good......
Click to expand...


Toss them out for the birds - That's big time protein for this time of year. Woodpeckers, among others, will thank you.


----------



## skye

~~~~~~


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hVavL2VKZM]Perfect Crime - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Connery

​


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Connery




----------



## Connery




----------



## Sarah G

[MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION] 

This reminded me so much of your doggie sig pic.


----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda

My favorite breed...


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Synthaholic

Sarah G said:


> [MENTION=24278]Synthaholic[/MENTION]
> 
> This reminded me so much of your doggie sig pic.


Honeybear!





That photo used to strike fear in Liability's heart.  He knew it meant his argument was destroyed.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## skye

that cat doesn't seem too happy who can blame him!


----------



## Connery

skye said:


> that cat doesn't seem too happy who can blame him!


----------



## Amelia

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hx0I6_v9xE](Not So) Silent Night - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Happy New Year everyone.....


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## April

Honey badger just don't care, honey badger just don't give a shit...

[ame=http://youtu.be/4r7wHMg5Yjg]The Crazy Nastyass Honey Badger (original narration by Randall) - YouTube[/ame]

It's pretty bad ass!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Antidepressants, anyone?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

OMG! There's more!

(Animal photos just might be the very best thing about the internet.)

Feel free to add captions.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Konrad Lorenz was right!


----------



## April

HNY everyone..


----------



## BDBoop

Happy New Year!


----------



## Amelia

Thanks for my new facebook avatar.


----------



## BDBoop

BDBoop said:


> Happy New Year!





Amelia said:


> Thanks for my new facebook avatar.



Perfect!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Don't want know how they know this:


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

I don't understand...you're going out in the car--I should be there.


----------



## Esmeralda

@Luddly, picture of the year:


----------



## Luddly Neddite

How's this for a wedding flower girl ...


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Gracie

Love the new avie, esmeralda.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex

Esmeralda said:


>




Aw....we had one that looked just like that one...his name was Mao.


----------



## Mertex




----------



## jon_berzerk

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxMMrPoBq0M]Monkey With AK-47 Full video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Mertex




----------



## Mertex




----------



## April




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

These photos of two children collaborating to rescue a dog who had fallen into a ravine.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

There are so many really wonderful photos at these links ... No way I could post them all. 

Enjoy.

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/109704940895887092/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/109704940895655489/

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/455567318527601196/

http://www.dumpaday.com/random-pictures/funny-pictures/funny-pictures-51-pics-2/


----------



## percysunshine

jon_berzerk said:


> Monkey With AK-47 Full video - YouTube



Ok ... I am having 2001 A Space Odyssey flashbacks...chuckle


----------



## BDBoop

Forewarned is forearmed!


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Mertex




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## jon_berzerk

20 Images That Prove Cats Are Liquids






20 Images That Prove Cats Are Liquids » Tons Of Cats


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## BDBoop

Not LOL - but dedicated to all who have ever lost a pet.


----------



## BDBoop

Oh, boxers ....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## jon_berzerk

percysunshine said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> 
> monkey with ak-47 full video - youtube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ok ... I am having 2001 a space odyssey flashbacks...chuckle
Click to expand...


lol


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## BDBoop

These two elephants were forced to work in a circus for 22 years. After all that time, they were reunited at The Elephant Sanctuary in Tennessee. This was their reaction&#8230;






/sniffle


----------



## Amelia

Luddly Neddite said:


>





I'm going to send this to my brother with the six young kids and the new, very patient dog.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Zanjeer, The Golden Labrador Who Saved Thousands Of Lives. In March 1993, a series of 12 bombs went off across Mumbai, India . The serial blasts left 257 dead and 713 injured. But in the aftermath, an unlikely hero emerged. According to Reuters, a golden Labrador named Zanjeer worked with the bomb squad and saved thousands of lives by detecting "more than 3,329 kgs of the explosive RDX, 600 detonators, 249 hand grenades and 6406 rounds of live ammunition." He helped avert three more bombs in the days following the blasts. The dog died of bone cancer in 2000. He was eight years old. In the photo, a senior police officer lays a wreath of flowers on Zanjeer as he was buried with full police honors at a widely-attended ceremony.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BDBoop said:


> These two elephants were forced to work in a circus for 22 years. After all that time, they were reunited at The Elephant Sanctuary in Tennessee. This was their reaction&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /sniffle




The Elephant Sanctuary : Hohenwald Tennessee

Here's more about Jenny and Shirley

The Elephant Sanctuary : Hohenwald Tennessee

NATURE . The Best of Nature - 25 years | What ever happened to Shirley and Jenny? | PBS



> In 2000, The Urban Elephant brought viewers the touching story of Shirley and Jenny, two crippled elephants reunited at The Elephant Sanctuary in Tennessee after a 22-year separation. The bonding was immediate, intense and unforgettable between the two former circus elephants. But long after the cameras were turned off, the wondrous moments would continue.
> 
> The two were inseparable. Shirley quickly assumed the role of surrogate mother to Jenny, who, though now an adult, had been a baby when they first met at the circus. Their bond was so intense, it would forever change life at the sanctuary. As Carol Buckley, Executive Director of the Sanctuary describes it, 'that was the love that started our elephant family.' "After Shirley's arrival, elephants who had previously been companions and friends were now sisters and aunts in the mother and daughter relationship of Shirley and Jenny. They gave the sanctuary its future," says Carol. These strong bonds would soon be needed. Sadly, on October 17, 2006, ten years after arriving at the sanctuary, Jenny died.
> 
> Jenny came to the sanctuary quite ill. She had scars and other traces of misuse and abuse from her past as a circus elephant. She had been exposed to tuberculosis. And due to an attack by a bull elephant before coming to the sanctuary, Jenny had a crippled back leg. Her caregivers suspect the leg harbored a hidden bacterial infection that flared up last year.
> 
> Carol says the bond between Shirley and Jenny was never more touching than in the last days of Jenny's life.
> Carol says the bond between Shirley and Jenny was never more touching than in the last days of Jenny's life.
> Carol says the bond between Shirley and Jenny was never more touching than in the last days of Jenny's life. "The day before she died, Jenny had been down and she wouldn't get up. Shirley stood by her and insisted that Jenny get up. Jenny just couldn't get up. Then Jenny stood up but she had to lean on Shirley to keep up. If you looked at Shirley's face, you could see that she knew that Jenny was dying. Jenny dropped to the ground and Shirley walked into the woods."
> 
> Jenny was on her deathbed when Shirley walked to the woods but she would give Carol and the sanctuary caregivers the privilege of one last incredible glimpse into the world of elephants before she died. "After Shirley left, Jenny started to make this rumbling noise. With each exhalation, she would rumble. It was almost like a singing. As Jenny did this, Bunny and Tara (two sanctuary elephants) came running over. We thought that was it and she was going to die. And then Bunny and Tara started trumpeting and rumbling. At a certain point, I turned to Scott (Director of The Elephant Sanctuary) and I asked him how long this was going on. He said 58 minutes! Well, she continued for another two hours. Jenny lived through the night and was even perky and silly. She passed in the morning. And when she died, she did a vocalization that I had never heard. It was like a trumpet. It was very low and got quieter and quieter. She passed very peacefully without straining or exerting herself. To experience this ritual was amazing. I had never seen anything like it."
> 
> Shirley stayed in the woods until Jenny passed. She didn't eat for two days. "It was very hard and especially hard on Shirley. Shirley's whole life was about taking care of baby Jenny. It was like a mom losing her baby."
> 
> Fortunately, Shirley has had some extended family members to lean on during the sad times. Shirley is very close with an elephant named Bunny -- the two are like sisters. Bunny arrived to the sanctuary just two months after Shirley and they bonded instantly.
> 
> Carol says Jenny's death was difficult for the elephants but they are recovering. The healing process may have been sped up by a new elephant, Misty, who has come in from a different area of the sanctuary. "She's a very happy creature. She loves all elephants. She just runs around. And they love her. She's a ball of happy energy."
> 
> For more information on Shirley and Jenny, please visit the Elephant Sanctuary Web site at http://www.elephants.com/bios.htm.



https://www.youtube.com/watch/?v=lF8em4uPdCg

Send them a few bucks. They really do deserve it.






Thanks Boop, for posting this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## BDBoop

Oh, help yourself!


----------



## percysunshine

26 Animals That Are Having the Best Snow Day Ever | Pleated-Jeans.com


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TKmm7oGyPHw]Most Funny Cats Fail Compilation- Try Not To Laugh - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Amelia

^^
Hall of Fame


----------



## Gracie

I liked all in the vid except for the scared kitten when the vac was turned on.
The rest were hilarious. Silly kitties


----------



## Wolfsister77

Wildcard said:


> Most Funny Cats Fail Compilation- Try Not To Laugh - YouTube



I have never seen my 4 year old daughter laugh as hard at a video as she did this one-awesome!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia




----------



## percysunshine

Cat vs. bean bag chair.

The chair won....chuckle


----------



## skye

Love Reigns Supreme


----------



## syrenn

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuHZSbPJhaY]Lil BUB's Magical Yule LOG Video - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Connery




----------



## Esmeralda

This says more about the humans than the critters, but it's interesting and sometimes funny.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYgDg02Psro]Grumpy Cat, meet Lil Bub; Lil Bub, meet Grumpy Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard

Wolfsister77 said:


> Wildcard said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most Funny Cats Fail Compilation- Try Not To Laugh - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never seen my 4 year old daughter laugh as hard at a video as she did this one-awesome!!
Click to expand...


Glad that you and your daughter enjoyed the video.


----------



## Amelia

Esmeralda said:


> This says more about the humans than the critters, but it's interesting and sometimes funny.
> 
> Grumpy Cat, meet Lil Bub; Lil Bub, meet Grumpy Cat - YouTube





I'm proud to be part of the lolcat epoch.


----------



## Connery




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

I need this dog.


----------



## BDBoop

Courtesy of @Mertex in the Tavern.


----------



## April




----------



## percysunshine

Dancing to the cat translation stereo;







I just had to share this somewhere...chuckle

.


----------



## skye




----------



## Connery




----------



## Againsheila

Poor Little Bunny Foo Foo


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## Amelia

I'm building a file of classics.  Here's one for the file:


----------



## Mertex

Guess which one is different.....


----------



## Mertex

*I are a Princess.....
*


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LtxwChYaeBU]Kickboxing chick vs Boxing Kangaroo - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## April




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Connery




----------



## BDBoop

My new favorite.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XNXIZuIBJKs]Phoebe Buffay - Smelly Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## BDBoop

Or cat.


----------



## percysunshine




----------



## percysunshine

Ok. That last one requires a caption:

"Oh Shit! He sees me!"

"Is he going left, or right...hmmm"

"Where are my car keys?"

"I don't look like a seal. Do I look like a seal?"

.


----------



## percysunshine




----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxrfK1urSI4]Pug pees on owner - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Mertex

Whee.......I canz do treeks.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

More here -

http://u3923p1934.ilyke.net/amazing-nature-photography/45555






`


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Remember ... Normal is only a setting on the washing machine.


----------



## percysunshine

^^^ Cat Yoga classes start next Wednesday at 7PM in the rec-center.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Esther the Wonder Pig


----------



## skye




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Panorama of the yard as the dog walked by -






Edited to add - This isn't my dog or my yard but I don't have a link to it.


`


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

My daughter snuck up from behind and nearly gave me a heart attack
Read more at My daughter snuck up from behind and nearly gave me a heart attack | iLyke


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $cat hobby need a boyfriend.bmp


----------



## Againsheila




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Wolfsister77

Luddly Neddite said:


>



This is sad critters, not LOL critters.


----------



## April




----------



## April




----------



## percysunshine

AngelsNDemons said:


>



Is there a special second keyboard for chimpanzees with prehensile feet? I wonder what it would look like.

It would only require 1/2 a million monkeys to type Shakespeare....


----------



## Two Thumbs

percysunshine said:


> AngelsNDemons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special second keyboard for chimpanzees with prehensile feet? I wonder what it would look like.
> 
> It would only require 1/2 a million monkeys to type Shakespeare....
Click to expand...


a million monkeys with a million typewriters coming up with the works of Shakespeare is a lot of hooyee

My proof?

the internet


----------



## percysunshine

Two Thumbs said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a special second keyboard for chimpanzees with prehensile feet? I wonder what it would look like.
> 
> It would only require 1/2 a million monkeys to type Shakespeare....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a million monkeys with a million typewriters coming up with the works of Shakespeare is a lot of hooyee
> 
> My proof?
> 
> the internet
Click to expand...


Yet, you only have two thumbs....chuckle


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

YES!!!

DEF-in-etely an LOL for the critter!!!!!

Edited to add a title that I didn't think of until later -

*The RUNNING of the FOOLS!*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Leads to this ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

What every animal shelter should look like:


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## namvet

cat battles mailman

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=RQ-7YSF-_Eo]Mailman Battles Angry Cat While Attempting to Deliver Mail - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Connery

Could have been a family movie, my brother was not a nice person...


​


----------



## BDBoop

"Don't worry!! I shall save you!!!"

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gs5XnJno9Nk#t=32]Puppy vs Mirror - FUNNY VIDEO - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

A 7 month old puppy named Geo pushed a 10 year old boy out of the way of an oncoming truck and took the impact himself! Share if you think this dog is a hero!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Caption -

_"I caught my girlfriend sleeping with my best friend ... "_


----------



## Luddly Neddite

photo bomb


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sweet Dreams, Baby ...


----------



## Mertex




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Oh, hello .... Didn't know you were home ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## skye




----------



## Mertex

Nothing like mom's love.....


----------



## namvet




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## PixieStix

For those who have not seen this. Sparta has his own youtube channel 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qit3ALTelOo]The Mean Kitty Song - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

*PLEASE * ... put down the hair dryer.











22 Hilarious Pictures Of Wet Cats | Bored Panda

.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

I want the one on the right, if it's a girl.


----------



## Esmeralda

Caption??


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Not exactly a critter but ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>



How 'bout lots of 'love'?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Time for a bigger home?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia

I can't see the pictures with "themetapicture" in their address.

Usually when a picture doesn't show up, I can hit the quote button and get the address and load it in a different window.

But these pictures aren't even coming up that way.  




oh wait, a couple didn't make it through, but I'm able to pull most of them up.  Never mind.  Carry on.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## namvet




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Baby awwters


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thorgi


----------



## percysunshine

Luddly...so far it is a snow storm...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Must ... not ... move ... head ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

percysunshine said:


> Luddly...so far it is a snow storm...



Dang.

That's the pits cuz they're really danged cute. 

Okay, no more from that source.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Its a duck to that makes it "critter" related, right?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

That's just how I roll ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Luddly Neddite

It was a little blurry ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Heel, boy, Heel!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

He probably can't get a date.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

If I Have to do This, at Least Give me my Duck Hat!





(As you can see, I'm not in the mood to do any serious work.)



`


----------



## Amelia

<3


----------



## Luddly Neddite

The Dog Father


----------



## Wyld Kard

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xEhaVhta7sI&safety_mode=true&persist_safety_mode=1&safe=active]Cats Compilation - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

luddly neddite said:


> remember ... Normal is only a setting on the washing machine.



 lol


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Awww!


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

The heartfelt apology of one cat to another -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNS7zzIzX-E]????? ?????? ???????? / ??? ?? ???? / Cat tries to apologize - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This dog really wants a kitten -

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kI4yoXyb1_M]Dog Wants a Kitty - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

31 Animals That Use Each Other As Pillows | Bored Panda


----------



## Connery




----------



## percysunshine

Connery said:


>



That needs a caption;


"A little to the left, to the left...further...no, up and to the right...ahhhh."


----------



## Esmeralda

percysunshine said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That needs a caption;
> 
> 
> "A little to the left, to the left...further...no, up and to the right...ahhhh."
Click to expand...


LOL


----------



## namvet




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Just hangin' out, havin' fun ... 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guYu_Dmnc78]Raccoon Popping Bubble Wrap / ?????????? ???????????? - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Starlight

View attachment $cat pocket kitten.bmp


----------



## Amelia

love it!


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I LOVE this!

And so do they.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/embed/RR0BlQzbOUk?rel=0]Elephant and Dog - Bubbles and Bella Best Friends - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## percysunshine

Luddly Neddite said:


> I LOVE this!
> 
> And so do they.
> 
> Elephant and Dog - Bubbles and Bella Best Friends - YouTube



I wonder what the elephant is thinking;


- Who invented the domesticated wolf?

- I don't have anything better to do today, and the dog seems to be enjoying it.

- If this were a hyena, I would squish him.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

percysunshine said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE this!
> 
> And so do they.
> 
> Elephant and Dog - Bubbles and Bella Best Friends - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what the elephant is thinking;
> 
> 
> - Who invented the domesticated wolf?
> 
> - I don't have anything better to do today, and the dog seems to be enjoying it.
> 
> - If this were a hyena, I would squish him.
Click to expand...


When the dog was climbing the trunk, I worried for his eyes.

I think they're both having fun.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Find the cat ... 

There's a black and white cat in this photo. Can you find him?

If not, I did and would  be more than happy to give you directions.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## skye




----------



## namvet




----------



## percysunshine

Chuckle;


Shake: Slow Motion Photos Of Dogs Shaking Their Heads Published As Book | Bored Panda


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## percysunshine

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tHvExOg4NI0]Cooper Loves Ice Cream - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite

11 Reasons Cats Make The Best Alarm Clocks

I live with #5.

Anyone else see anything familiar?


----------



## Amelia

Adorable.

I have a top-of-the-line model.


----------



## Amelia

Luddly Neddite said:


> Find the cat ...
> 
> There's a black and white cat in this photo. Can you find him?
> 
> If not, I did and would  be more than happy to give you directions.






Finally found him.  

I've seen the picture and been shown the cat several times before.  And each time I see it again, I can't find him.  But this time I remembered roughly how large he was, which made the search easier.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## namvet




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I'm against exotic pets but damn, this is a cutie -


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## namvet




----------



## percysunshine

.

'Watcho lookin at'?








.


----------



## namvet




----------



## skye

~~~


----------



## Esmeralda

Amelia said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Find the cat ...
> 
> There's a black and white cat in this photo. Can you find him?
> 
> If not, I did and would  be more than happy to give you directions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally found him.
> 
> I've seen the picture and been shown the cat several times before.  And each time I see it again, I can't find him.  But this time I remembered roughly how large he was, which made the search easier.
Click to expand...


I found him! What do I win?


----------



## April




----------



## Amelia

lol -- thanks, I needed that


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Some time ago Panchita, a Galapagos sea lion, was caught up in a net, which left deep cuts all over her body. She managed to make it to this hotel where animal advocates nursed her back to health for 3 months. Every day she returns to rest after being out to sea. She is now pregnant and expecting within a month.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Bullseye


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Don't even wanna think about what breech birth would be like ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dogs Driving Cars: New Zealand SPCA Puts Canines Behind The Wheel (VIDEO)

The New Zealand SPCA taught dogs to drive as part of a campaign meant to demonstrate the intelligence or rescue dogs and boost adoption rates.

Yes, these dogs are actually driving cars.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fybch3DX8c8]Smart Dog Drives Smart Car - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hampster drives truck

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7N87uxyDQT0]Volvo Trucks - The Hamster Stunt (Live Test 2) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s49lfSf_VMU]Orcas chase speeding boat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda

Esmeralda said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some time ago Panchita, a Galapagos sea lion, was caught up in a net, which left deep cuts all over her body. She managed to make it to this hotel where animal advocates nursed her back to health for 3 months. Every day she returns to rest after being out to sea. She is now pregnant and expecting within a month.
Click to expand...


Very funny picture.  Wonderful story.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

We humans could learn a lot from the so-called lower life forms.

Thanks for posting these Esmeralda.

And, I love your sig.


----------



## HelenaHandbag




----------



## Sarah G

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=okVAhf0Yp8g]Father calls 911 after cat attacks baby then bails whole family in bedroom - YouTube[/ame]​
Crazed, violent, cat traps entire family, including the dog in a bedroom.

Wow.


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Best Friends


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dear Cat Owner, 

You hafta sleep sometime ... 

Sincerely, 

Your Cat


----------



## Luddly Neddite

One of my favorites. I've rehabbed bats and would love to do more. Of all the bats I've handled, I've never had one fight me or attack me. One little guy used to finish his (disgusting) meal and then crab-run across the mat in front of my, jump onto my front, climb up under my collar, flip upside down and, as long as I'd let him stay, he'd hang there, watching everything I did. I really REALLY love bats.


----------



## percysunshine

Esmeralda said:


>





Esmeralda...you said these would be our private pictures....


----------



## April

Luddly Neddite said:


> One of my favorites. I've rehabbed bats and would love to do more. Of all the bats I've handled, I've never had one fight me or attack me. One little guy used to finish his (disgusting) meal and then crab-run across the mat in front of my, jump onto my front, climb up under my collar, flip upside down and, as long as I'd let him stay, he'd hang there, watching everything I did. I really REALLY love bats.



I adore bats! Such amazing little (some species not so little) creatures. 
My favorite story is about a tiny little rescue named Lil Drac...

I've posted a couple of vids on this some time ago in this thread already, but I'll post them again...I never tire of seeing this...

[ame=http://youtu.be/FkeSSdwbnPg]BatWorldSanctuary - Lil' Drac - YouTube[/ame]

[ame=http://youtu.be/kldBXAB2Kws]BatWorldSanctuary-Lil-Drac,Part II.avi - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

I'm crying like a baby. So much love in those videos. Little bat deserves to be loved, too. Sweet little rocking bat.


----------



## Statistikhengst

AngelsNDemons said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of my favorites. I've rehabbed bats and would love to do more. Of all the bats I've handled, I've never had one fight me or attack me. One little guy used to finish his (disgusting) meal and then crab-run across the mat in front of my, jump onto my front, climb up under my collar, flip upside down and, as long as I'd let him stay, he'd hang there, watching everything I did. I really REALLY love bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I adore bats! Such amazing little (some species not so little) creatures.
> My favorite story is about a tiny little rescue named Lil Drac...
> 
> I've posted a couple of vids on this some time ago in this thread already, but I'll post them again...I never tire of seeing this...
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/FkeSSdwbnPg]BatWorldSanctuary - Lil' Drac - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> [ame=http://youtu.be/kldBXAB2Kws]BatWorldSanctuary-Lil-Drac,Part II.avi - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...



@AngelsNDemons - did you know there is a world-famous operetta (actually, more like an Opera) about a bat??

DIE FLEDERMAUS


!!!


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia

Probably a repeat but it made me smile again so


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is what heroism looks like.


----------



## Amelia

VIDEO: What Happens When This Dog is Home Alone | The Dogington Post


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Amelia

Esmeralda said:


>




Hey, Macarena


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Amelia

weeeeeerd


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop

He'll grow into it!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

BDBoop said:


> He'll grow into it!



He thinks he already has.


----------



## BDBoop

Luddly Neddite said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> 
> He'll grow into it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He thinks he already has.
Click to expand...


Oh, yeah. The stance and piercing eyes are a dead giveaway.


----------



## CaféAuLait

Amelia said:


>


----------



## BDBoop

PSA:


----------



## skye

This baby  is not allowed on the bed so the owners set up a camera to see what he does when they are gone!  Ohhhh the joy of being naughty! bless his little soul! 



 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jtnrae8EE_Y]Dog not allowed on the bed [FUNNY] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Amelia

That's a fun cartoon.


----------



## Amelia




----------



## CaféAuLait

[MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia

For Esmerelda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3qqE_WmagjY]Carol Burnett Show outtakes - Tim Conway's Elephant Story[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante

For the ladies....now watch till the end!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dg4we04shbo]Funny Commercial Sexy Window Cleaner Hairdresser - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_DIkv5OlBw]Teenage photographer Will Nicholls captures the world's creatures - YouTube[/ame]


26 March 2014 Last updated at 00:09 GMT

Will Nicholls started taking pictures of wildlife when he was just 12 years old.
Still only 19, the native of north-east England has travelled all over the UK and as far as Cambodia and Nepal in his mission to become a wildlife documentary maker.
BBC News joined Will on a shoot in the Cairngorms, as he shared some of his favourite footage and memorable moments, and explained why it is so important for us humans to pay attention to all the species with which we share the planet.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I WOULD FOLLOW YOU TO THE ENDS OF THE EARTH....

You would think that the sound of 400 dogs would be louder, wilder, like a small tornado touching down. But there's a hush here as Sasha Pecic falls to the ground and the dogs surround him.

"Touch me. Throw the ball to me. Pass me a treat." You can almost hear the thoughts of the dogs.

As Sasha makes his way through the pack at this unique, free-run dog sanctuary in Serbia, he responds to the dogs personally. He calls each by name and tells them how beautiful they are, how loved they are. Sasha remembers the broken bones and emotional wounds each dog arrived with. And he is most alive when he sees the healing come full circle.

The dogs follow Sasha across the pasture area, as he goes about cleaning for the morning. They follow him as he collects beds for cleaning, as he empties the garbage, and as he unloads sacks of food. One has to wonder, would the dogs follow this man to the ends of the earth? After all, this is the one soul on earth who saw the value in each of these dogs during their time of homelessness. He saw past their patches of missing fur and broken teeth. He wasn't frightened by their inquisitive stare or their upsetting injuries. He simply got down on his knees, took each face into his hands and said, "Come with me"

Today, the Harmony Fund has sent another month's supply of food to Sasha's sanctuary which is deeply dependent on our aid. It's because of those of you out there reading this now, that we're able to collect the funds to provide food and veterinary care and utilities here. To be honest, there are months where it's not easy.

To help us feed the dogs as Sasha's shelter in Serbia, we would be ever so grateful if you'd help us here:
&#9658;&#9658;&#9658; Help Feed & Care for 400 Dogs in Serbia


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Miniature horse comforted by Bull Terrier after surgery. So sweet!

via Rocky Ridge Refuge - Arkansas
https://www.facebook.com/rockyridgerefuge


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Kids will be kids ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> NEON REINDEER
> 
> To protect Finnish reindeer and avoid traffic accidents they spray paint their antlers with glow-in-the-dark paint. Reindeer are not hunted, but while they roam freely for most of the year, they are owned like cattle. The antlers glow only in car headlights. If you drive in Lapland you cannot avoid seeing these animals around roadsides in large flocks.
> 
> Reindeers on the Road - Finland Lapland Enontekiö - YouTube


----------



## Esmeralda

Fantastic photos, Luddly.


----------



## Wolfsister77

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oKI-tD0L18A]NONONONO Cat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia

incredible


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Amelia said:


> incredible



And I'm pretty sure he knows it.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Amelia

Yours?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Michelle420

Amelia said:


> Yours?



No. I have 2 cats.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite

drifter said:


>



In my early 20s, I had a "pet" praying mantis. I raised her from a pup. Ended up with an egg case in a terrarium and suddenly had about a thousand little killers to feed. They ate each other until I could wingless fruit flies for them, then graduated to what I could catch. I'd come home from work at dawn and before going to class would go out in the yard with jars to catch bugs. 

I know it sounds weird but she knew me, had the run of the house and I always had to check that she wasn't on me when I left the house. 

I named her Diana, after the goddess of the hunt (this was years before Princess Diana was even born, I think) and she lived until, after her final moult, when she should have mated and laid eggs.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Ropey

drifter said:


>





I thought "sweet" and then I looked deeper and kind of shivered.


----------



## Kooshdakhaa

Ropey said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "sweet" and then I looked deeper and kind of shivered.
Click to expand...


Yeah, polar bears are not known for their sweetness! Not the big ones, anyway!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

More on the cosmetic testing ban -

Ban on animal testing - European Commission

I know, its not really lolcritters but companies do use domestic pets as well as rodents and rabbits.


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> More on the cosmetic testing ban -
> 
> Ban on animal testing - European Commission
> 
> I know, its not really lolcritters but companies do use domestic pets as well as rodents and rabbits.



I've been using the same cosmetic and skin care product line since the late 80's.  It is all plant based and does not do animal testing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

This video is just charming. There is some fairly complex communication going on between them that only they understand. 

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/embed/qoaEBb4IN4Q?rel=0[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

This is a Komondor, a traditional Hungarian guard dog.


----------



## Michelle420

Luddly Neddite said:


> This is a Komondor, a traditional Hungarian guard dog.



looks like  a walking old fashioned mop


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye




----------



## Kooshdakhaa

skye said:


>



Hang on a minute. Is that a chocolate bar?  Chocolate is toxic to dogs.  I don't like that picture.  It might give someone the idea it's okay to feed chocolate to a dog!  Bad, bad, bad!

I don't "get" the purpose of that picture at all! It's certainly not amusing.


----------



## Gracie

If that dog ate that bar...it would be one dead dog.


----------



## skye

Kooshdakhaa said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hang on a minute. Is that a chocolate bar?  Chocolate is toxic to dogs.  I don't like that picture.  It might give someone the idea it's okay to feed chocolate to a dog!  Bad, bad, bad!
> 
> I don't "get" the purpose of that picture at all! It's certainly not amusing.
Click to expand...





I stand corrected.


----------



## skye

Cute little puppy tongue!!!!


----------



## Connery

This dog has not heard about chocolate or does not care.......


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

(I'm not getting anything done ... )


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

My favorite thing!
My favorite thing!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia

Luddly Neddite said:


>




Giant puppy!


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Amelia said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant puppy!
Click to expand...


Aren't they all?


----------



## Amelia

Luddly Neddite said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Giant puppy!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Aren't they all?
Click to expand...


----------



## Huey

skye said:


> Cute little puppy tongue!!!!


 I'm always wondering why Jade sleeps with her tongue hanging out,so one night I pulled it and found out the hard way she aint asleep.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

LOVE otters -







They're better at recycling than some people!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Seeing pitbulls on a treadmill is a little worrisome but he's a cutie -


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

If you want to blow off hours and hours, click here -

http://www.humortrain.org/search/la...-07:00&max-results=20&start=100&by-date=false


----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Gracie

skye said:


> Cute little puppy tongue!!!!




Puppy breaf!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## BDBoop




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Amelia

Awwwwwww


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Need a bigger sink ^^


----------



## Luddly Neddite

I don't know anything about this photo except the caption - 

"Never give up".


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Amelia

lulz


----------



## Wolfsister77




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> Need a bigger sink ^^



I wonder if they were all born in the same litter and just like staying close together like that.


----------



## namvet

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yNy9jTeolUk]Twin baby moose in sprinkler - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Amelia

*melt*


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Orphan beaver at wildlife rehab center


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Dream BIG!


----------



## FRIKSHUN

Couldn't manage very well without them here.


----------



## Wolfsister77

Marshmallow Kitty-LOL


----------



## FuelRod

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=689807831080296&set=vb.179573255437092&type=2&theater


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## strollingbones

this thread always cheers me up


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## strollingbones




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Amelia




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## I.P.Freely

Max was a 130 lbs Boerbeol the most dangerous dog I have ever rescued.
RIP Max



 click to make bigger


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Same is true for small children.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Starlight

View attachment $cat paper towels are fighting again.bmp


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Its a shame most people will never what really cool animals chickens are.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

uh-DOOR-able

And, you gotta love those paws on the end.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Hospital allows a dying policeman a final visit with his beloved horse.


----------



## Amelia

That's awesome.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Adorable video of rescued baby moose -

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10203989441880149



> ONLY IN CANADA: TRUE CANADIAN EXPERIENCE
> Baby moose found wandering on highway picked up and the driver stopped at Tim Horton's for a coffee before taking the less than a day old baby to the Walden Animal hospital in Lively, near Sudbury, ON.


----------



## skye

Short-eared owl in stretching and relaxing mode in Kuwait natural reserve.


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Vigilante

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TxV4dkRi8M]Kitten Jam - Turn Down For What (adorable kittens dancing) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## skye

beautiful...thank you Esmeralda!


----------



## skye

I am trying hard to give you  a rep LOL... it says I have to spread reps..... silly aint it... I want to give you and not spread.... oh well... soon   ok?


----------



## skye

not my baby but  looks like him a Russian Blue....,almost like him  not funny ..no..just adorable? baby sweet


----------



## skye

Toby is his name


----------



## Esmeralda

skye said:


> not my baby but  looks like him a Russian Blue....,almost like him  not funny ..no..just adorable? baby sweet



Says the same thing for me when I try to rep you...spread it around first.  LOL


----------



## strollingbones

did ya know that if a squirrels family member dies...the squirrels will take in the babies


----------



## Esmeralda

strollingbones said:


> did ya know that if a squirrels family member dies...the squirrels will take in the babies



That's wonderful: full of wonder--a very cool thing.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

LOOOOOOK at this FACE!!



> Newborn baby gorilla at Melbourne Zoo gets a checkup at the hospital and reacts to the coldness of the Stethoscope.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

> During a dangerous factory explosion that occurred in China, a Monkey was recorded on the camera saving a puppy from the explosion site, He held the dog as he ran out of the factory. If animals can instinctively show compassion and kindness to each other, So can we.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> During a dangerous factory explosion that occurred in China, a Monkey was recorded on the camera saving a puppy from the explosion site, He held the dog as he ran out of the factory. If animals can instinctively show compassion and kindness to each other, So can we.
Click to expand...


Absolutely amazing and wonderful.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

The latest diet fad?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


>



Awwww....so cute!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cow Car Alarm?


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Cat Graffiti


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Best not to think about this one too much ...


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Doesn't get any better than this.

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152018961102682


----------



## Luddly Neddite

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...07520560.51697.225377847590936&type=1&theater



> Chequita, capuchin monkey baby, hugs her mother Cassie, as she undergoes an operation on her hand, at Melbourne Zoo, Australia (April 2010)"
> 
> The Definition of "Sentience":
> the ability to feel, perceive or be conscious, or to have subjective experiences. Eighteenth century philosophers used the concept to distinguish the ability to think ("reason") from the ability to feel ("sentience"). In modern western philosophy, sentience is the ability to have sensations or experiences (described by some thinkers as "qualia").
> .



More at the link.


----------



## percysunshine

more at ;

25 Of The Cutest Parenting Moments In The Animal Kingdom | Bored Panda


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Thanks to [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] for this one -


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Statistikhengst

Nice.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Luddly Neddite said:


>


----------



## Esmeralda

percysunshine said:


> more at ;
> 
> 25 Of The Cutest Parenting Moments In The Animal Kingdom | Bored Panda



Absolutely wonderful. Thanks.


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Esmeralda

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAfYxhu4a8Q]Cutest puppy EVER (Black Lab) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

That's the spot!!!!!!!! Leopard LOVES getting a massage! 














have a look ....totally adorable!

Video captures leopard purring loudly while zoo keeper gives it a massage | Mail Online


----------



## Luddly Neddite

At 34 secs, this video is WAY too short -

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10152018961102682


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

35 Perfectly Timed Animal Photos - BuzzLamp

More at the link


----------



## Luddly Neddite

35 Perfectly Timed Animal Photos - BuzzLamp

More at the link


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

> Victory! The USDA has finalized a rule implementing the puppy import ban, lessening business for irresponsible puppy mills. Thanks to you, we are one step closer to cracking down on puppy mills for good! More info:
> United States Moves to End Puppy Mill Imports - Wayne Pacelle: A Humane Nation | HSUS President & CEO


----------



## Vigilante




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

This imaginative lemur was on a trip through the trees in Sambas, Indonesia, when it grew tired and decided to take a nap. Looking for maximum comfort - the clever animal used its own body to create a hammock.-


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Ropey




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## PixieStix




----------



## Luddly Neddite

I love puns --


----------



## percysunshine

Dogs best friend;

.


----------



## percysunshine

Squirrels worst enemy ...vasilene

Greased Pole Confounds Hungry Squirrel In Search of Bird Food


----------



## percysunshine

25 Perfectly Timed Dog Pictures Bored Panda
.


----------



## Ropey




----------



## Luddly Neddite

So There 8217 s This Elephant WeKnowMemes


----------



## Luddly Neddite

More at the link:
25 Funny Animal Signs


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

Animals who accidentally saw you naked

Animals Who Accidentally Saw You Naked


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Animals being total jerks

32 Animals Being Total Jerks Diply

These are hysterical. Enjoy.


----------



## skye

St. Bernards dog pins  dad down and simply won't let go!!!!!!! 

Adorable to the max!   sweet ... sweet baby!!


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## skye

*Watch a Tawny Frogmouth Grow at St. Louis Zoo.... she is beautiful!!!!*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

*Pet chihuahua feigns death when someone he 'doesn't like' takes him from his owner's arms ~~~~~*~~~


----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> *Pet chihuahua feigns death when someone he 'doesn't like' takes him from his owner's arms ~~~~~*~~~


 Omg, that's hilarious.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Know Thyself.


----------



## Statistikhengst

skye said:


> *Pet chihuahua feigns death when someone he 'doesn't like' takes him from his owner's arms ~~~~~*~~~





Geet im, geet im, geet im!!!


----------



## skye

That chihuahua is the most intelligent animal I have ever seen!!!!!..... who could have thought or imagine to feing death like that!!!!! 

((((  Adorable to the max  ))))


----------



## Sarah G

*Photo Bomb!!!




*


----------



## tinydancer




----------



## Gracie

Need to bump this and add more to it!


----------



## Gracie

Look at that face!! lol


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Is this cat even real?? SOOO cute!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie

Powerful picture of a man and his dog taken 15 years apart - same man same dog. The Commitment is for a lifetime.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Gracie




----------



## Statistikhengst

Gracie said:


> Powerful picture of a man and his dog taken 15 years apart - same man same dog. The Commitment is for a lifetime.




Yepp.


----------



## skye

How can you resist? 

the yodelling kitty poo!


----------



## Sarah G

That cat sounds possessed.  I'm glad I don't have that one.  Omg.


----------



## Sarah G




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Luddly Neddite

An oldie but a goodie.


Sending you New Year's greetings along with best wishes for much happiness, love, peace, and good health throughout and beyond 2015!!  Have a Happy New Year!!!   
May you always make the right moves.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




May your cup runneth over with love.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you always find shelter from any storm.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you remain good looking and looking good!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you find the perfect diet for your soul.
(If this face doesn't make you want to stop eating sausage, nothing will.)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you find perfect balance in the company you keep.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you have as much fun as you can before someone makes you stop.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May the worst thing that happens to you come in slobbery pink and furry tan.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you manage to make time for siesta.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May all the new folks you meet be interesting and kind.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May your accessories always harmonize with your natural beauty!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Should your mouth be bigger than your stomach, may you have a chewing good time!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



May you always know when to walk away and know when torun.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And may your friends always bring you joy!


----------



## skye

Feel the force      ~~~~ Tube-nosed bat which bears striking resemblance to Yoda discovered as scientists find hundreds of new species




















Read more: Bat resembling Star Wars Yoda discovered in Papua New Guinea rainforest Daily Mail Online


----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> Feel the force      ~~~~ Tube-nosed bat which bears striking resemblance to Yoda discovered as scientists find hundreds of new species
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bat resembling Star Wars Yoda discovered in Papua New Guinea rainforest Daily Mail Online


I don't see much resemblance, Yoda is much cuter.  Bats are so scary to me.


----------



## skye

on a good day..... there is a resemblance there!        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Luddly Neddite

Sarah G said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Feel the force      ~~~~ Tube-nosed bat which bears striking resemblance to Yoda discovered as scientists find hundreds of new species
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: Bat resembling Star Wars Yoda discovered in Papua New Guinea rainforest Daily Mail Online
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see much resemblance, Yoda is much cuter.  Bats are so scary to me.
Click to expand...


Sarah G 

Bats are good citizens though. If you hate mosquitoes and other tiny insects _bugging_ you, ya gotta love bats because all they want to do eat bugs and make baby bats. 

In rehabbing wild animals, one of the very few I've never had bite me or try to bite me is bats. One charmer wanted to ride around under my collar after I fed him. They're sorta like hummingbirds in that they're fearless and think everyone is potential friend. Actually, I've seen jackrabbits, who can be very fierce critters, act the same way. Those are three of my favorite animals to work with. 

Honestly, if you ever got to know a bat, you'd be their friend for life.


----------



## skye

Sarah is always complaining when one posts animals here! LOL

Why Sarah why????


I post a cat and she says that the cat sounds possesed

I post a little bat and she says she hates bats!

go away sour woman!

go away! 

you are beginning to bother me.


----------



## Sarah G

skye said:


> on a good day..... there is a resemblance there!        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


Yeah, it's the lighting.


----------



## Sarah G

Alright, alright.  I'm going...


----------



## skye

Sarah G said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> on a good day..... there is a resemblance there!        ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it's the lighting.
Click to expand...



If you say so little Miss Sunshine.....


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite

*THE MORNING AFTER THE BIG PARTY?  or ... COULD IT BE THE FLU??*


----------



## Luddly Neddite

@SarahG 

Don't let her get to you. http://www.huffingtonpost.co.uk/2013/09/09/flipping-a-bat-picture-makes-them-sassier-_n_3892447.html
*
Check out these adorable guys. *


----------



## Sarah G

Luddly Neddite said:


> @SarahG
> 
> Don't let her get to you.
> *
> Check out these adorable guys. *


Thanks!  Now those are kind of cute.


----------



## Alex.




----------



## Luddly Neddite

*Lots more here. *


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite

For @SarahG

Isn't he a cutie?


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## MaryL

I lost my dog  3 years ago. But they eat dogs in Asia, it comes down to the  "meat is murder' thing .Damn. Just when I thought I understood this issue. Damn .Things get complicated.  Charnel houses, the slaughter of the innocent. Dogs are just meat to some   Asians, DAMN. Just when I thought I understood the situation. They would  eat my puppy dog. Damn!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda

Luddly Neddite said:


> *Lots more here. *


So cute.


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Gracie




----------



## skye




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Gracie

I was just fixin' to come post that vid, Ludd! SO cute!


----------



## skye




----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Vigilante

Follow the sun.....


----------



## Manonthestreet




----------



## Sarah G

God, I love this.


----------



## Luddly Neddite




----------



## Gracie

Meet Pompous Albert...the answer to Grumpy Cat. Maybe they should be featured together as the odd couple?


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Sarah G

I've never seen anything like this before:


Cute American Boy Giving Lovely Hug To White Chicken Walking In His Garden And Chicken


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Clinging to each other, these orangutan babies are transported in a wheelbarrow after being rescued from captivity. The photo was taken at an International Animal Rescue (IAR) rehabilitation centre in Ketapang, West Kalimantan in the Indonesian part of Borneo. The youngsters - many of whom grew up in captivity as pets before being rescued - are being taught to climb, play and fend for themselves ahead of eventually being released back into their natural habitat.


----------



## boedicca

I want a lil' tenrec!


----------



## skye

Sweet thing!!!    ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## percysunshine

Yup ... It is that time of year again;


VA Viper Winner of The 2015 World s Ugliest Dog Contest plus some previous winners


----------



## skye

BooooORN IN THE USA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sarah G

Cute American Boy Giving Lovely Hug To White Chicken Walking In His Garden And Chicken


----------



## skye

so beautiful...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby




----------



## skye




----------



## Sarah G

Sometimes a hug is all you really need...


----------



## Sarah G

Or a friend:


----------



## Alex.




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

Puppy wins!!!!!!!


----------



## skye

The man who posted this photo says the kangaroo made the funny face when he saw himself on the screen.....bwahaha  

selfie with charismatic kangaroo


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye

A kelpie and his woolly friends


----------



## skye




----------



## skye




----------



## skye

baby argues with bulldog!


----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Alex.




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Esmeralda




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## skye

Listen to this dog singing perfectly in tune to Adele's  "Hello"


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda

Cassy Mo said:


>


Great color composition!  Also great lines.  Very  nice picture.


----------



## Esmeralda

Alex. said:


>


----------



## Cassy Mo




----------



## Esmeralda




----------

